# Τα ρετούς της γλώσσας



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Σκέφτηκα να αρχίσω σήμερα Σήμερα σκέφτηκα να αρχίσω αυτό το νήμα, το οποίο θα έχει σκοπό να φιλοξενήσει τις μικρές εκείνες βελτιώσεις που νιώθουμε συχνά την ανάγκη να κάνουμε σε κείμενα που διαβάζουμε. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε λάθη μεταφραστικά, γραμματικά ή ορθογραφικά σαν κι αυτά που βάζουμε στο ειδικό νήμα-ρεκόρ (πάνω από 5.000 μηνύματα και εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες θεάσεις). Μιλάω για τις μικρές ατέλειες, σαν τα μπιμπικάκια που διορθώνουν οι γραφίστες στα ρετουσαρίσματα του Photoshop και βγαίνει το τεράστιο πρόσωπο του εξωφύλλου σαν όνειρο από πλαστικό. (Βλέπει μετά ο κάτοχος του προσώπου τον εαυτό του στον πρωινό καθρέφτη και θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει με το στοματικό διάλυμα.) 

Ένα τέλειο κείμενο, ωστόσο, δεν αρρωσταίνει τον συντάκτη του (αρρωσταίνει εμάς τους υπόλοιπους). Αν η σύνταξη είναι πάντα στρωτή, οι εμφάσεις εύστοχες, τα υποκείμενα συμφωνούν με το ρήμα, αν δεν υπάρχει κανένα μπιμπίκι να ενοχλεί τον αναγνώστη, ποιος θα βρεθεί να διαμαρτυρηθεί; Είναι οι διορθώσεις που μας κάνει ο επιμελητής και τις βλέπουμε και τις σνομπάρουμε με κάποιο σχόλιο του είδους «Υπερβολές», αλλά μετά τις καλοσκεφτόμαστε και αρχίζουμε να τις εφαρμόζουμε, όπου το θυμόμαστε και το καταλαβαίνουμε. (Αναφέρομαι σε γνήσιες βελτιώσεις και όχι σε άλλες που πραγματικά είναι υπερβολές. Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα, να ξεχωρίζεις τη διαφορά.)

Αν προσθέσετε εδώ κάτι που θα το θεωρούσα κανονικότατο λάθος, θα μου επιτρέψετε να το μεταφέρω στο οικείο νήμα. Επίσης, κάποιες συζητήσεις είναι πιθανό να αυτονομηθούν. Ωστόσο, μη διστάσετε να καταθέσετε αυτά που η ταχύτητα της ανάγνωσης θεωρεί δευτερεύοντα, αλλά που η δική μας κοινότητα θέλει να τα προσέχει και να τα αποφεύγει στα δικά της γραπτά. Μια στιγμή, κάπου έχω σημειώσει δυο παραδείγματα… Θα τα γράψω κι ας με πείτε υπερβολικό: καλύτερα υπερβολικός παρά υπερ-βολικός.


Εντάσσω το νήμα στο φόρουμ των Ελληνικών, επειδή εδώ είναι πιο ταιριαστό. Αφήνω το νήμα _Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες (και μικρολαθάκια)_ στο φόρουμ _A funny thing happened on the way_ επειδή εκεί έχει κάνει καριέρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

Προτιμώ παραδείγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με αντιπροσωπευτικές ατέλειες, τα μικρά κουσούρια που συναντάμε πιο συχνά. Τι θα σας ενοχλούσε στην παρακάτω πρόταση;

Επί τρεις και πλέον μήνες μαδούσαμε μια μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια τους πολίτες. 
(Από εφημερίδα)





Λοιπόν, εμένα με ενοχλεί ένα τεράστιο έμμεσο αντικείμενο που χωρίζει το ρήμα από το άμεσο αντικείμενο. Θα έγραφα:

Επί τρεις και πλέον μήνες μαδούσαμε μια μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας τους πολίτες στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, εμένα με ενοχλεί ένα τεράστιο έμμεσο αντικείμενο που χωρίζει το ρήμα από το άμεσο αντικείμενο. Θα έγραφα:
> 
> Επί τρεις και πλέον μήνες μαδούσαμε μια μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας τους πολίτες στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια.



Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι εδώ με ενοχλεί επίσης σε επίπεδο ρέτζιστερ (λίγο· όσο πατάει η γάτα) η γειτονία του «πλέον» με το «μαδούσαμε» και ο υποβιβασμός της περίφημης μαργαρίτας που «την» μαδάμε σε «μια» τυχαία μαργαρίτα. Θα προτιμούσα να έγραφα κάτι σαν

Επί *περισσότερους από* (Ή: *Πάνω από*) τρεις μήνες μαδούσαμε *τη* μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας τους πολίτες στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια.

αλλά μάλλον δεν θα καθόμουν και να επιβάλω την αλλαγή αυτή.

Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα σωστά τη λογική του νήματος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

*Πού πήγαν τα άρθρα;*

Τον Ρογήρο τον ενοχλούν τα περίσσια αόριστα άρθρα. (Αν δεν καταθέσει εδώ ένα σχετικό εύρημά του, δεν θα έχει εγκαινιαστεί σωστά το νήμα...) Εμένα πάλι με ενοχλούν τα οριστικά άρθρα που λείπουν. Το είχα σχολιάσει στην περίπτωση της νέας σχολικής γραμματικής του γυμνασίου. Ορίστε, κυκλοφορεί σε έκδοση του 2012, αλλά το «της» εξακολουθεί να λείπει από τον τίτλο. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι «Γραμματική *της* Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας»;





Πάλι από εφημερίδα το πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα. Στην Καθημερινή δίνουν την ταυτότητα του συντάκτη ενός άρθρου τους ως εξής:

Ο κ. Θάνος Π. Ντόκος είναι γενικός διευθυντής ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ και διδάσκει στη Σχολή Εθνικής Ασφαλείας.

Ένα είναι το ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ, έναν γενικό διευθυντή έχει και εγώ θα έγραφα:

Ο κ. Θάνος Π. Ντόκος είναι *ο* γενικός διευθυντής *του* ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ και διδάσκει στη Σχολή Εθνικής Ασφαλείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι εδώ με ενοχλεί επίσης σε επίπεδο ρέτζιστερ (λίγο· όσο πατάει η γάτα) η γειτονία του «πλέον» με το «μαδούσαμε» και ο υποβιβασμός της περίφημης μαργαρίτας που «την» μαδάμε σε «μια» τυχαία μαργαρίτα. Θα προτιμούσα να έγραφα κάτι σαν
> 
> Επί *περισσότερους από* (Ή: *Πάνω από*) τρεις μήνες μαδούσαμε *τη* μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας τους πολίτες στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια.



Ερώτηση... θα το έκανες αυτό αν αυτό το "πλέον" ήταν και δεν ήταν ή ήταν πολύ μικρό "πλέον" (ας πούμε μια μέρα); Δηλαδή αν η πληροφορία ήταν στην ουσία "Επί τρεις -και πλέον- μήνες", θα σκεφτόσουν αυτήν την αλλαγή;

Για το "μια-τη" θα συμφωνήσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Είπα ότι θα κοντοστεκόμουν, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έκανα την αλλαγή (υπάρχουν και χρονικοί περιορισμοί κλπ κλπ). Με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο και αν υπήρχε εκεί το «πλέον». Για τα γούστα μου, το μάδημα της μαργαρίτας είναι τόσο έντονη και τόσο «λαϊκή» εικόνα, που θα προτιμούσα το ξεκίνημα με «Πάνω από»...


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επί τρεις και πλέον μήνες μαδούσαμε μια μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια τους πολίτες.
> (Από εφημερίδα) Λοιπόν, εμένα με ενοχλεί ένα τεράστιο έμμεσο αντικείμενο που χωρίζει το ρήμα από το άμεσο αντικείμενο. Θα έγραφα: Επί τρεις και πλέον μήνες μαδούσαμε μια μαργαρίτα βυθίζοντας τους πολίτες στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια.


Το νήμα αυτό ακροπατάει στην κόψη, αλλά μου αρέσουν οι ακροβασίες, όσο κι αν πολύ εύκολα μπορούν να γείρουν προς το λάθος ή προς τις εντελώς προσωπικές προτιμήσεις. Έρχομαι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. Αποδέχομαι πλήρως τις ευαισθησίες του Δόκτορα: το αταίριαστο συνταίριασμα καθαρευουσιάνικων και κοινόλεκτων εκφραστικών τρόπων δεν είναι συνταιριασμός, είναι συν-χωρισμός (εκτός αν γίνεται για λόγους ύφους, και δη σαρκαστικά). Αλλά την ίδια τη σύνταξη της φράσης δεν θα την απέρριπτα. Ανάμεσα στην πρωτότυπη φράση και την εκδοχή του Νίκελ, βλέπω διαφορά επιτονισμού: στην πρώτη περίπτωση η έμφαση δίνεται στο "στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια", στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το δεύτερο σκέλος της φράσης είναι επιτονιστική φλαταδούρα. Γευστικά, μου φαίνονται και τα δύο αποδεκτά αλλά όχι ακριβώς όμοια. Κι όμως κάτι με ενοχλεί στην πρώτη περίπτωση. Θα το πω κι ας λιθοβοληθώ. Είναι αυτό το "τη" μιζέρια. Θα το ήθελα "στη".

Η αρχαιοπρεπής σύνταξη μπορεί να αφήνει το "εις" σαν κοινό παράγοντα έξω από παρένθεση, αλλά στη σημερινή γλώσσα έχουμε συγχώνευση με το οριστικό άρθρο ("στη"). Η μπίλια δεν έχει κάτσει ακόμα, και είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε είτε "στη ... τη" είτε "στη ... στη". Τίποτα δεν δίνεται εξ ορισμού, αλλά δεν παύει αυτό το "στη" να έχει συντακτικά και ηχητικά μια διακριτική αξία. Το ζήτημα αυτό το έχω αντιμετωπίσει πολλές φορές και δεν μου είναι καθόλου αδιάφορο. Όσο κι αν σημασιολογικά δεν είναι δυνατή η παρανόηση, θεωρώ ότι η τυπική συντακτική σαφήνεια βοηθάει την ανάγνωση να γίνει πιο απρόσκοπτα, βοηθάει το κείμενο να τσουλήσει καλύτερα. Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα δεν πρέπει μόνο να ανήκει στην οικογένεια αλλά και να το δείχνει. Η διαδοχή δύο αιτιατικών πτώσεων που έχουν συντακτικά εντελώς διαφορετική λειτουργία καλό είναι να διαφοροποιείται επίσης τυπικά και ηχητικά, αν βέβαια υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα. Να είναι σαφής ακόμα και για τον αφηρημένο αναγνώστη που διαβάζει με τα δύο τρίτα του εγκεφάλου του στραμμένα στο προσωπικό του πρόβλημα. Το σχήμα "στη ... στη" συνδέει άμεσα τα δύο αυτά στοιχεία και τα διαφοροποιεί (επαναλαμβάνω: τυπικά και ηχητικά) από το γυμνό οριστικό άρθρο που ακολουθεί. Βοηθάει δηλαδή την άμεση πρόσληψη της δόμησης της περιόδου, που, όπως έχουμε πει κι αλλού, είναι για μένα υπερισχύον κριτήριο. Επομένως, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τη διατύπωση:
_Πάνω από τρεις μήνες μαδούσαμε τη μαργαρίτα, βυθίζοντας στην απόγνωση και στη μιζέρια τους πολίτες.
_Ξέρω: είμαι εκκεντρικός και τριχοτομώ την τρίχα. Περί ορέξεως...


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2012)

Υπέροχα. Γέλασα πιο πολύ όταν πρόσθεσες, Θέμη, και το κόμμα. Η πρόταση, εκτός από τη σειρά των αντικειμένων, είχε όλα αυτά τα σημεία που μας κάνουν να κοντοστεκόμαστε και να ζυγίζουμε: Αυτό ή εκείνο; Λόγιο ή μη; Να βάλω «στο» και στο δεύτερο ή όχι; Θέλει κόμμα πριν το «βυθίζοντας»; Μόνο η μαργαρίτα μού είχε ξεφύγει από τους προβληματισμούς. Με το που την αποκατέστησε ο Δόκτωρ, η πρόταση έγινε επεξηγηματική και το κόμμα σχεδόν υποχρεωτικό. Και η δική μου όρεξη λέει: _Πάνω από τρεις μήνες μαδούσαμε τη μαργαρίτα, βυθίζοντας τους πολίτες στην απόγνωση και τη μιζέρια._

Έχουν την ομορφιά τους και οι ακροβασίες. Δεν ξέρεις από ποια μεριά του σχοινιού θα πέσεις.


----------



## Irini (Dec 7, 2012)

Υψηλό ρέτζιστερ το "πλέον"; Ίσως επειδή συχνά και ανερυθρίαστα συν-χωρίζω πιο ακραία στοιχεία της γλώσσας από το πλέον και τις μαδημένες μαργαρίτες δεν μ' ενοχλεί καθόλου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

Irini said:


> Υψηλό ρέτζιστερ το "πλέον";


Όχι «υψηλό»· παράταιρο εδώ. Κττγμ πάντα. :)
Κι ευχαριστώ σε, Θέμη, για την απελευθερωτική πραγματεία υπέρ των διαδοχικών στ... 
Όσο για το κόμμα, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να το εντοπίσω, παρεκτός και έντονη μεταλλική (Ni) φωνή μου έλεγε: «Πάλι το 'φαγες, το κόμμα!»


----------



## bernardina (Dec 7, 2012)

Να πάρει η ευχή, ύστερα από τόσες φορές που έχω ακολουθήσει τον κανόνα "στη... τη..." μού πληγώνει τ' αυτιά σαν γρατζούνισμα νυχιού σε πίνακα αυτό το δεύτερο σίγμα. Αν, δε, υπάρχει και τρίτο, ναααα η τρίχα κάγκελο. (Για τέταρτο δεν το συζητάω καν· έχω πέσει λιπόθυμη). 

Κι επειδή έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν τριχοτόμησα αρκούντως την τρίχα (ή μήπως δεν την πολλαπλασίασα να γίνει τριχιά; :huh: σκεψ σκεψ) για πείτε μου, εκείνο το κόμμα χρειάζεται εκεί ή βρήκαμε τον παπά και θάβουμε αβέρτα; (και είναι σωστά να πω _τον _παπά ή περιττεύει το άρθρο, ω, νικέλιε; :devil:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2012)

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε υπερκομματική συζήτηση... :)

Χτες έγραφα αυτό:


> αν τα υποκείμενα συμφωνούν με το ρήμα


και διαβάζοντας λίγες ώρες αργότερα την Καθημερινή έπεσα σ' αυτό, από τον Στ. Κασιμάτη:

Έφερε όμως κάτι χειρότερο: την απόλυτη αδιαφορία της διεθνούς κοινότητος για το Κυπριακό. *Αυτή η αδιαφορία*, *μαζί με* την πάροδο του χρόνου, *συμβάλλουν* στην εδραίωση του μορφώματος των κατεχομένων, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.

Λοιπόν, δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω αν μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο πληθυντικός («συμβάλλουν») ή θα ήθελα ενικό («η αδιαφορία ... συμβάλλει»). Ακούω απόψεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

Χμμ, ανάλυση:

Θα έγραφα ποτέ: _Η αδιαφορία και η πάροδος του χρόνου συμβάλλει σε κάτι_; Μπα...
Θα έγραφα ποτέ: _Η αδιαφορία, μαζί και η πάροδος του χρόνου, συμβάλλει σε κάτι_; Μπα (και ούτε μου αρέσει αυτό το ομόπτωτο). Να το αλλάξω:
Θα έγραφα ποτέ: _Η αδιαφορία, μαζί με την πάροδο του χρόνου, συμβάλλει σε κάτι_; Εδώ μάλλον όχι, αλλά θα έγραφα οπωσδήποτε: _Το ποδήλατο, μαζί με τα γλυκίσματα, έκανε τον Γιωργάκη ευτυχισμένο._

Πού είναι η διαφορά; Κτγμ, στη δυναμική σχέση του υποκειμένου και της επεξήγησης. Η αδιαφορία και η πάροδος του χρόνου είναι ισοδύναμα στοιχεία (όπως φαίνεται από την αρχή αρχή) ή, τουλάχιστον έτσι τα αντιλαμβάνομαι. Στην άλλη περίπτωση, καλά (καλά...) είναι τα (παρένθετα) γλυκίσματα, αλλά το ποδήλατο δεσπόζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

Εγώ θα έβαζα ενικό. Η φράση ανάμεσα στα κόμματα μπορεί να φύγει και φεύγοντας αφήνει ένα υποκείμενο μονάχα, να ατενίζει τον πληθυντικό. Ακόμα καλύτερα θα προτιμούσα:

Αυτή η αδιαφορία συμβάλλει, μαζί με την πάροδο του χρόνου, στην εδραίωση του μορφώματος των κατεχομένων, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

Δεν έχεις άδικο. Ακόμη πιο εύκολα έρχεται ο ενικός αν κάνεις εντελώς παρένθετη την πάροδο του χρόνου, τοποθετώντας την στην αρχή:

_Μαζί με την πάροδο του χρόνου, αυτή η αδιαφορία συμβάλλει στην εδραίωση του μορφώματος των κατεχομένων, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι._

Με τη δική μου οπτική λοιπόν, το θέμα είναι στη βαρύτητα της παρόδου του χρόνου στη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2012)

Ακόμα καλύτερη διατύπωση. Ναι, ταιριάζει περισσότερο στην αρχή.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2012)

«Την είδηση ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο», έγραψα εδώ. Θα βάζατε αντωνυμία, «_την είδηση *την* ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο_»; Σας φαίνεται άκομψη η πρώτη σύνταξη και αν ναι, γιατί;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> «Την είδηση ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο», έγραψα εδώ. Θα βάζατε αντωνυμία, «_την είδηση *την* ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο_»; Σας φαίνεται άκομψη η πρώτη σύνταξη και αν ναι, γιατί;



Εμένα μού φαίνεται άκομψη. Θα το έγραφα έτσι μόνο αν ήθελα να δώσω έμφαση στο "είδηση", όπως:

-Οι φωτογραφίες είναι κι αυτές από την Λάιφο;
-Την είδηση ψάρεψα από την Λάιφο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2012)

Γενικά, αυτή τη σύνταξη την διορθώνω. Γενικά, διορθώνω αυτή τη σύνταξη. :)
Είτε: Ψάρεψα την είδηση... είτε (σε πιο πρόχειρο λόγο) Την είδηση την ψάρεψα...
Κτγμ, μπορεί να σταθεί (οριακά) μόνο σε ειδική περίπτωση όπως αυτή που κατασκεύασε ο Ελληγενής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κτγμ, μπορεί να σταθεί (οριακά) μόνο σε ειδική περίπτωση όπως αυτή που κατασκεύασε ο Ελληγενής.



Σωστά, οριακά. Υποτίθεται ότι δηλώνει αντίθεση η οποία εννοείται (όχι τις φωτογραφίες).


----------



## Themis (Dec 8, 2012)

«Την είδηση ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο»: Σαφώς μου φαίνεται άκομψο και θα το διόρθωνα. Εξαίρεση η περίπτωση του Ελληγεννή, που στην ουσία είναι: _Την είδηση_ ψάρεψα από τη Λάιφο [όχι τις φωτογραφίες / τη φωτογραφία από αλλού]. Αν όμως δεν αναφέρεται ρητά το δεύτερο σκέλος της φράσης και δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη βοήθεια από τα συμφραζόμενα, είναι προβληματική μια τέτοια απόδοση αυτής της έμφασης στον γραπτό λόγο. Η μεγάλη βοήθεια από τα συμφραζόμενα θα ήταν π.χ.: "Τον Γιώργο συνάντησες ή τη Μαρία;" - "Τον Γιώργο συνάντησα" [εννοείται: όχι τη Μαρία].


Palavra said:


> Σας φαίνεται άκομψη η πρώτη σύνταξη *και αν ναι, γιατί;*


Το "γιατί" που σκοτώνει. Μα τι της έχουμε κάνει και θέλει το κακό μας; Υπάρχει σίγουρα θέμα έμφασης, αλλά χρειάζεται και να υπάρχει οριστικό άρθρο. Το "ειδήσεις ψάρευα από τη Λάιφο" είναι απολύτως αποδεκτό, όπως και το "στοργή βρήκα στη μανούλα μου και στην καλή γειτόνισσα".

Απορία: Αν στο σχήμα "Την ψάρεψα από το Λάιφο την είδηση" χαρακτηρίσουμε το "την" προληπτικό αντικείμενο, στο σχήμα "Την είδηση την ψάρεψα" το "την" θα το πούμε επιληπτικό αντικείμενο;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 8, 2012)

Είναι κυρίως δημοσιογραφικός λόγος, κι ακόμα ειδικότερα ρεπορταζιακός. Ξαναδιαβάστε την πρόταση τονίζοντάς τη όπως θα την ακούγατε ξερωγώ από τον κύριο Χασαπόπουλο.
Νομίζω ότι αυτού του είδους η σύνταξη παρασύρεται από τον ρυθμό του ρεπορτάζ.
Συγκρίνετε: 
---Τον πρόεδρο του Χ κόμματος συνάντησε σήμερα ο εκπρόσωπος του Ψ σωματείου και του επέδωσε κλπ κλπ. (Ή ακόμα και _Με τον πρόεδρο μπλα μπλα συναντήθηκε σήμερα αντιπροσωπεία του μπλα μπλα μπλαμπλαμπλα_)
---Την είδηση ψάρεψα από το Χ έντυπο και μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2012)

Μάζεψα όλες τις περιπτώσεις που μας ενδιαφέρουν και τις ανέβασα εδώ:
*Αντωνυμική επανάληψη (Τη γραμματική μου τη θέλω με πολλά παραδείγματα)*

Τις αντέγραψα από τη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ Χρ. Κλαίρη - Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη (2004).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2012)

Εντάξει, κλέβω φρούτα με την πρόταση που φέρνω σήμερα εδώ, καθώς προέρχεται από αθλητικογράφημα και δεν χρειάζεται απλώς ρετούς αλλά γερά μερεμέτια. Πώς θα τη συμμαζεύατε με τον πιο απλό τρόπο;

_Όσο για τους Τζεμπούρ και Μήτρογλου, θα μπορούσαν να συνυπάρξουν, είτε με την τοποθέτηση του Αλγερινού στο αριστερό άκρο της επίθεσης είτε με τον τελευταίο σε πιο ελεύθερο ρόλο πίσω από τον Έλληνα φορ._


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Όσο για τους Τζεμπούρ και Μήτρογλου, θα μπορούσαν να συνυπάρξουν, είτε με την τοποθέτηση του Αλγερινού στο αριστερό άκρο της επίθεσης είτε με τον τελευταίο σε πιο ελεύθερο ρόλο πίσω από τον Έλληνα φορ._



Καλημέρα. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, έχουμε πρώτα απ' όλα να κάνουμε με την (αν)ισορροπία των δύο σκελών τού _είτε_ (σαν παντελόνι με δυο άνισα μπατζάκια). Ας δούμε τι θα βγει αν ξεπεράσουμε και το μπέρδεμα με τον «τελευταίο»:

Όσο για τους Τζεμπούρ και Μήτρογλου, θα μπορούσαν να συνυπάρξουν με την τοποθέτηση του Αλγερινού είτε στο αριστερό άκρο της επίθεσης είτε σε πιο ελεύθερο ρόλο πίσω από τον Έλληνα φορ.

Μπα, τόσο εύκολο ήταν τελικά;


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Ο Έλληνας φορ είναι κάποιος άλλος, που δεν ονομάζεται ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπα, τόσο εύκολο ήταν τελικά;


Ναι, τόσο εύκολο (ο Έλληνας φορ, ΣΒΕ, _είναι_ ο Μήτρογλου). Το έφερα πιο πολύ σαν παράδειγμα του πόσο μπορείς να μπλέξεις χωρίς λόγο τα μπούτια σου (κυρίως αν δεν ξανακοιτάζεις τι έγραψες πριν από μισό λεπτό). Αλλά, ποδόσφαιρο είναι, με μπούτια ασχολείται, στο πόδι γράφονται οι ειδήσεις του.


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] θα μπορούσαν να συνυπάρξουν με την τοποθέτηση [...]


Νίκελ, βρήκα περίπτωση που θα έβαζα ένα κόμμα παραπάνω από σένα. Επειδή μπορεί να υπάρξει η σύνταξη "συνυπάρχω με", θα έβαζα κόμμα μετά το "συνυπάρξουν". Νομίζω ότι έχω αναφέρει κι αλλού ότι θεωρώ πως η ανάγνωση βοηθιέται όταν, πέρα από τη σημασιολογική, υπάρχει και μια τυπική/ συντακτική σαφήνεια. Καλύτερα είναι να αποφεύγεται κάθε - έστω μηχανική και στιγμιαία - παρανόηση, κάθε μπρος-πίσω για διόρθωση αρχικής εντύπωσης, έστω κι αν αυτό διαρκεί μόνο κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Το απόσπασμα είναι διεθνώς ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα φθέγματα του Τζακ Κέρουακ. Προέρχεται από την εισαγωγή τού _On the Road_:

…the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones that never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes "Awww!"

Διαβάζω ότι η απόδοσή του είναι:
Οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που υπάρχουν για μένα είναι οι τρελοί, αυτοί που τρελαίνονται να ζήσουν, τρελαίνονται να μιλήσουν, τρελαίνονται να σωθούν, που ποθούν τα πάντα ταυτόχρονα, αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται ή λένε έστω και μια κοινοτοπία αλλά που καίγονται σαν τα μυθικά κίτρινα ρωμαϊκά κεριά, που σκάνε σαν πυροτεχνήματα ανάμεσα στα αστέρια και από μέσα τους ξεπηδά το μπλε φως της καρδιάς τους, και όσοι τους βλέπουν κάνουν: αααα!!!! με θαυμασμό.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστή η αντιγραφή (την πήρα από εδώ), αλλά έχω μικροπροβλήματα όπως:

fabulous yellow roman candles: Κάποια παρεξήγηση υπάρχει εδώ. Δεν είναι κεριά (που «σκάνε _σαν_ πυροτεχνήματα»). Έτσι λέγονται τα πυροτεχνήματα που είναι σαν μασούρια. Δεν είναι μυθικά, είναι φαντασμαγορικά. Θα έλεγα: καίγονται σαν φαντασμαγορικά κίτρινα πυροτεχνήματα που [σκάνε και] σκορπάνε σαν ιστός της αράχνης ανάμεσα στα αστέρια και από μέσα τους ξεπηδά ένα μπλε φως
που όσοι το βλέπουν κάνουν «Αααα!» με θαυμασμό [δεν καταλαβαίνω την αλλαγή της στίξης]

Κυρίως, για τους σκοπούς αυτού του νήματος, η εξής λεπτομέρεια:
the ones that never yawn or say a commonplace thing
αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται ή λένε έστω και μια κοινοτοπία 
Θα έλεγα:
αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται και ποτέ δεν λένε ούτε μια κοινοτοπία 

Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και με την απόδοση του _mad to be saved_. «Τρελαίνονται να σωθούν»; Γιατί; Μήπως είναι «τρελοί που πρέπει να (δια)σωθούν» (επειδή είναι πολύτιμη η τρέλα τους, όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ);


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κυρίως, για τους σκοπούς αυτού του νήματος, η εξής λεπτομέρεια:
> the ones that never yawn or say a commonplace thing
> αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται ή λένε έστω και μια κοινοτοπία
> Θα έλεγα:
> ...



Εγώ θα προτιμούσα "_αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται ή (δεν) λένε ούτε μια κοινοτοπία_". Θα άφηνα την σύνταξη που προτείνεις για το "the ones that never yawn nor say a commonplace thing".


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα "_αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται ή (δεν) λένε ούτε μια κοινοτοπία_". Θα άφηνα την σύνταξη που προτείνεις για το "the ones that never yawn nor say a commonplace thing".


Θα διαφωνήσω όσο πιο ... κάθετα γίνεται. Αυτό μόνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2012)

Κάθετα σε τι;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> …the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones that never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes "Awww!"


Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ, και με τον δόκτορα. Θα έλεγα:

Οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που υπάρχουν για μένα είναι οι τρελοί, αυτοί θέλουν να ζήσουν σαν τρελοί*, θέλουν να μιλάνε σαν τρελοί, θέλουν να σωθούν σαν τρελοί, που θέλουν τα πάντα ταυτόχρονα, αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται, που ποτέ δεν λένε ούτε μια κοινοτοπία αλλά που καίγονται, καίγονται, καίγονται [γιατί δεν το επανέλαβε εδώ ο μεταφραστής, άραγε;] σαν φαντασμαγορικά κίτρινα πυροτεχνήματα, που σκάνε σαν ιστοί αράχνης ανάμεσα στα αστέρια και μέσα τους αστράφτει ένα μπλε φως και όλοι κάνουν «Αααα!» [γιατί να βάλουμε εδώ ενίσχυση; Δεν χρειάζεται, κτγμ, αν ήθελε θα την είχε βάλει και ο συγγραφέας στο πρωτότυπο].

Η εναλλακτική θα ήταν με ουσιαστικοποίηση των τελικών προτάσεων («είναι τρελοί για τη ζωή») αλλά α) δεν βγαίνει ωραία με όλα τα ρήματα και β) μου αγγλίζει () λίγο η σύνταξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συμφωνώ [...] και με τον δόκτορα.


Πολύ με ευχαριστεί, αλλά υποθέτω ότι το εννοείς ως γενική αρχή, επειδή στη μετάφραση που παραθέτεις αφήνεις άθικτο το πρωτότυπο («θέλουν να σωθούν σαν τρελοί») για το οποίο είχα την ενστασούλα μου... :)

Και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, κάπως σκαλώνω και σε αυτό το «ούτε μια κοινοτοπία». Δεν λέω ότι είναι λάθος, αλλά μήπως αρκεί ένα «ποτέ δεν λένε κοινοτοπίες»;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και με την απόδοση του _mad to be saved_. «Τρελαίνονται να σωθούν»; Γιατί; Μήπως είναι «τρελοί που πρέπει να (δια)σωθούν» (επειδή είναι πολύτιμη η τρέλα τους, όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ);


Μα δεν είναι διαφορετικό; Νόμιζα ότι έχεις ένσταση με το ρήμα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήθελα να συζητηθούν εδώ μεταφραστικά θέματα. Το _ούτε_ με ενδιέφερε. Θα πρέπει να δω πού θα μετακομίσουμε τη μεταφραστική συζήτηση.

Για να βοηθήσω στο δύσκολο _mad to_, ιδού γαλλικές μεταφράσεις:

Les seuls gens qui existent sont ceux qui ont la démence de vivre, de discourir, d'être sauvés, qui veulent jouir de tout dans un seul instant, ceux qui ne savent pas bâiller. 
Parce que les seuls gens qui m'intéressent sont les fous furieux, les furieux de la vie, les furieux du verbe, qui veulent tout à la fois. 
http://www.babelio.com/auteur/Jack-Kerouac/1924/citations

parce que les seules gens qui existent pour moi sont les déments, ceux qui ont la démence de vivre, la démence de discourir, la démence d’être sauvés, qui veulent jouir de tout en un seul instant, ceux qui ne savent pas bâiller ni sortir un lieu commun mais qui brûlent, brûlent, pareils aux fabuleux feux jaunes des chandelles romaines explosant comme des poêles à frire à travers les étoiles et, au milieu, on voit éclater le bleu du pétard central et chacun fait « Aaaah ! ».
(Gallimard Folio, traduit par Jacques Houbart)
http://blogs.lexpress.fr/les-8-plumes/2012/05/22/sur-la-route-le-livre-jack-kerouac-par-lui-meme/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα δεν είναι διαφορετικό; Νόμιζα ότι έχεις ένσταση με το ρήμα...


Όχι με το ρήμα, με τη λογική (και δεν με βοηθάει η γαλλική μετάφραση). Δεν ταιριάζει αυτοί οι τρελοί για τη ζωή άνθρωποι να θέλουν να σωθούν. Να σωθούν από τι; Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι τρελοί που πρέπει να τους σώσουμε εμείς, οι υπόλοιποι (στο περίπου). Αλλά η επίδραση των προηγούμενων παρασύρει και τη μετάφραση, νομίζω.

Και συγγνώμη, Νίκελ, ας το αυτονομήσουμε αν το θεωρείς μεταφραστικά ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ταιριάζει αυτοί οι τρελοί για τη ζωή άνθρωποι να θέλουν να σωθούν.



Δεν μιλάει για τους ίδιους τρελούς. Υπάρχουν τρελοί και τρελοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Δεν ξανακάνω σχόλια με απορίες επί μεταφράσεων χωρίς να έχω πρωτότυπο και συγκείμενο...


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Θα αναφερθώ στο πρόβλημα που μου δημιουργεί το "αυτοί που ποτέ δεν χασμουριούνται ή λένε έστω και μια κοινοτοπία". Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτά δεν είναι ελληνικά. Με ενοχλεί τρομερά η κατάχρηση του διαζευκτικού "ή", που τη θεωρώ μεταφραστικό δάνειο. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, θα χρειαζόταν ή άλλη σύνταξη ή "ούτε".


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2012)

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι "ή δεν" και συνεχίζω να λέω ότι θα κρατούσα το "ούτε" ή το εμφατικό "και" για το "nor".


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Δεύτερη φορά που το λες...

*αυτοί που ποτέ δεν υποχωρούν και ποτέ δεν λένε ούτε ένα «έχετε δίκιο»*


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2012)

Δεν μου λες όμως γιατί διαφωνείς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μου λες όμως γιατί διαφωνείς.


Κυρίως επειδή θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει κάποια σοβαρή διαφορά έμφασης ανάμεσα στο «the ones that never yawn or say a commonplace thing» και το «the ones that never yawn nor say a commonplace thing», η οποία πρέπει να αντικατοπτρίζεται κάπως στα ελληνικά. Και είναι μια συζήτηση που δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν το 'ξερα ότι τα _nor_ και _or_ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

It's never too late.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090415153057AArMVRt


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Μια και είμαστε ακόμα στο *ούτε* (και μολονότι θα προτιμούσα να κάνω ένα ωραίο νήμα με καλά και κακά _ούτε_), δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να αναφέρω ένα _ούτε_ που λείπει. Σε σχόλιο του Γιώργου Παπαχρήστου για αυτή την αποκαρδιωτική υπόθεση με τους κομματικούς διορισμούς διαβάζω:

Σπεύδω να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω τίποτε προσωπικό με τον εν λόγω Τόλκα, τον δε αποχωρούντα από την προεδρία του ΕΛΟΤ Βιταντζάκη δεν τον γνωρίζω κατ' όψιν.

Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν σας λείπει ένα *ούτε*.


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2012)

Η μία εκδοχή είναι ότι λείπει το "ούτε". Η άλλη είναι ότι ήθελε να πει "δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου" σε πιο τρισχιλιετές, υπονοώντας ότι γνωρίζει διάφορα πεπραγμένα του αλλά χωρίς ποτέ να έχει έρθει σε προσωπική επαφή μαζί του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2012)

Κι εμένα η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι ήθελε να πει ότι δεν τον γνωρίζει προσωπικά, δεν τον έχει συναντήσει ποτέ του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2012)

Themis said:


> Η μία εκδοχή είναι ότι λείπει το "ούτε". Η άλλη είναι ότι ήθελε να πει "δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου" σε πιο τρισχιλιετές, υπονοώντας ότι γνωρίζει διάφορα πεπραγμένα του αλλά χωρίς ποτέ να έχει έρθει σε προσωπική επαφή μαζί του.



Σύμφωνοι. Μπορεί να πούμε για κάποιον «δεν τον γνωρίζω ούτε κατ' όψιν» και να εννοούμε: «τον έχω ακουστά μόνο», «έχω διαβάσει γι' αυτόν / μου έχουν πει γι' αυτόν / είναι φίλος φίλου μου, αλλά δεν το γνωρίζω προσωπικά», «και στο δρόμο να τον δω δεν θα τον γνωρίσω».


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να πούμε για κάποιον «δεν τον γνωρίζω ούτε κατ' όψιν» και να εννοούμε: «τον έχω ακουστά μόνο», «έχω διαβάσει γι' αυτόν / μου έχουν πει γι' αυτόν / είναι φίλος φίλου μου, αλλά δεν το γνωρίζω προσωπικά», «και στο δρόμο να τον δω δεν θα τον γνωρίσω».


Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω. Θεωρώ ότι στη σημερινή γλώσσα, όταν μιλάμε για γνωριμία ή έλλειψη γνωριμίας, υπάρχει η παγιωμένη έκφραση-απολίθωμα "ούτε κατ' όψιν", ενώ σκέτο "κατ' όψιν" δεν γνωρίζω να χρησιμοποιείται (θα λέγαμε π.χ. ότι γνωρίζω κάποιον μόνο "εξ όψεως"). Η σημασία της παγιωμένης έκφρασης πάντα ήταν: όχι μόνο δεν είχα νταραβέρια μαζί του, αλλά ούτε καν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου. Τόνιζε δηλαδή την πλήρη απουσία οποιασδήποτε προσωπικής επαφής, ουδέποτε υπαινισσόταν ότι θα έπρεπε να μην ήξερες τίποτα για το πρόσωπο αυτό από άλλες πηγές.
Η συγκεκριμένη χρήση του "κατ' όψιν" είναι λοιπόν άτοπη. Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι ο κόσμος έχει γεμίσει τρισχιλιετοφανή κουρελάκια και μπιχλιμπιδάκια και έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2012)

_Αποφασίσατε, λοιπόν, να ακολουθήσετε τα βήματα δύο από τους ήρωές σας, του Μπόμπι Φίσερ και του Γκάρι Κασπάροφ._ (Από οδηγίες για νεαρούς σκακιστές)

Σάς ενοχλεί κάτι στη φράση αυτή;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Ίσως το ότι το άκλιτο _δύο_ χτυπάει εκ πρώτης όψεως σαν ονομαστική. Αν έλεγε πχ. _τριών _από τους ήρωές σας δεν θα φαινόταν περίεργο. Δεν είδα κάτι άλλο που να ενοχλεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Αποφασίσατε, λοιπόν, να ακολουθήσετε τα βήματα δύο από τους ήρωές σας, του Μπόμπι Φίσερ και του Γκάρι Κασπάροφ._ (Από οδηγίες για νεαρούς σκακιστές)
> 
> Σάς ενοχλεί κάτι στη φράση αυτή;



Θα μπορούσε να είναι "δύο ηρώων σας", για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα που επισημαίνει η Μπέρνι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Αμ, γιατί τόσοι και τόσοι γράφουν «των δυων» και «των δύων»!
https://www.google.com/search?q="των+δυων"+OR+"των+δύων"

Μέχρι κι αυτό τσάκωσα:
ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΩΝ ΦΥΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΑΡΞΙΣΜΟΣ
http://www.koraisbooks.gr/index.php...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=54&vmcchk=1&Itemid=54

Αν το κάνουμε «να ακολουθήσετε τα βήματα δύο ηρώων σας» (ή «δυο ηρώων σας»), δεν θα κοντοσταθεί κανείς.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2012)

Λέμε βέβαια _των δυονών_, αλλά συνήθως δεν το γράφουμε.


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2012)

... δύο από εκείνους που θεωρείτε ήρωές σας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Ένα μικρορετουσάρισμα που μου αρέσει να κάνω είναι η αλλαγή της σύνταξης των στοιχείων που ακολουθούν ένα ρήμα (αντικειμένων, επιρρηματικών προσδιορισμών ή και υποκειμένου) για να γίνεται σαφέστερο το νόημα. Εδώ:

Οι σεξολόγοι προτείνουν την καλύτερη στιγμή για να κάνει ένα ζευγάρι σεξ [Lifo]
θα έλεγα:
Οι σεξολόγοι προτείνουν την καλύτερη στιγμή για να κάνει σεξ ένα ζευγάρι
για να αποφύγω το «ένα ζευγάρι σεξ».
Αν σκεφτείτε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, να κλείσουμε κι αυτό το θεματάκι...


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2012)

Σαράντα κατασκευαστές διδακτορικών προτείνουν το καλύτερο ζευγάρι για να πάρουν μάτι οι σεξολόγοι.
Μη βαράτε, φεύγω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Από τη Γραμματική (της) Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (5.2.γ):

*Αναφορικές *προτάσεις ονομάζονται οι δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με αναφορικές αντωνυμίες _(που, ο οποίος, όσο, ό,τι _κτλ.) και αναφορικά επιρρήματα _(όπως, όπου _κτλ.) και είτε αναφέρονται σε κάποιον όρο της κύριας πρότασης (π.χ. _Μου έδωσε τις φωτογραφίες που ήθελε) _είτε είναι οι ίδιες όρος της κύριας πρότασης (π.χ. _Πηγαίνει όπου θέλει).
_Οι προτάσεις που αναφέρονται σε κάποιον όρο (συνήθως ουσιαστικό) της κύριας πρότασης ονομάζονται *επιθετικές *(ή *εξαρτημένες) *_αναφορικές προτάσεις. _Εισάγονται με τις αναφορικές αντωνυμίες _ο οποίος, η οποία, το οποίο _και _που _και λειτουργούν ως επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί. Διακρίνονται ως προς τη σχέση τους με τον προσδιοριζόμενο όρο σε *περιοριστικές *(ή *προσδιοριστικές) *και σε *μη περιοριστικές *(ή *προσθετικές *ή *πλεοναστικές). *Οι περιοριστικές εξειδικεύουν περισσότερο τον όρο αναφοράς, αφού περιέχουν μια πληροφορία απαραίτητη για τον ακριβή προσδιορισμό αυτού στο οποίο αναφέρονται, ενώ οι μη περιοριστικές δίνουν μια πρόσθετη πληροφορία στον όρο αναφοράς, η οποία δεν είναι απαραίτητη για τον ακριβή προσδιορισμό του, π.χ. _Το σχολικό βιβλίο της Γεωγραφίας που διαβάζω δεν το καταλαβαίνω _(περιοριστική). _Το σχολικό βιβλίο της Γεωγραφίας, που έγραψε η Αρβανίτη, δεν το καταλαβαίνω _(μη περιοριστική). Οι μη περιοριστικές αναφορικές προτάσεις μπαίνουν στον γραπτό λόγο ανάμεσα σε κόμματα, ενώ οι περιοριστικές δεν μπαίνουν.

Από Wikipedia: English relative clauses

*Restrictive or non-restrictive
*The distinction between _restrictive_, or _integrated_, relative clauses and _non-restrictive_, or _supplementary_, relative clauses in English is marked by prosody (in speaking) and punctuation (in writing): a non-restrictive relative clause is typically preceded by a pause in speech or a comma in writing, whereas a restrictive clause normally is not.[2] Compare the following sentences, which have two quite different meanings, and correspondingly two clearly distinguished intonation patterns, depending on whether the commas are inserted:
(1) _The builder, *who erects very fine houses*, will make a large profit._ (non-restrictive)
(2) _The builder *who erects very fine houses* will make a large profit._ (restrictive)
The first expression refers to an individual builder (and it implies we know, or know of, the builder—the referent). It tells us that he builds "very fine" houses, and that he will make a large profit. It conveys these meanings by deploying a _non_-restrictive relative clause and three short intonation curves, marked-off by commas. The second expression refers not to a single builder but to a certain _category_ of builders who meet a certain qualification: the one explained by the _restrictive_ relative clause. Now the sentence means: it is _the builder who builds "very fine" houses_ who will make a large profit. It conveys this very different meaning by providing a _restrictive_ relative clause and only one intonation curve, and no commas normally.

Τα μελετήσατε; Κουίζ: Ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις αγγλικές μη περιοριστικές (non-restrictive) και τις ελληνικές μη περιοριστικές; Τέλος του κουίζ και απάντηση: Στις ελληνικές μη περιοριστικές μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα χαλαρό _που_ (δείτε το παράδειγμα: _Το σχολικό βιβλίο της Γεωγραφίας, που έγραψε η Αρβανίτη, δεν το καταλαβαίνω_), στις αγγλικές δεν βάζουμε _that_. Βάζουμε αντωνυμία από _wh_-.

Ερχόμαστε τώρα σε χτεσινή (χιουμοριστική, υποτίθεται) διατύπωση του Γ. Πρετεντέρη:

Ο υπουργός Οικονομικών είδε τη λίστα, έλεγξε αν υπάρχουν συγγενείς του για να τους καταγγείλει, διαπίστωσε ότι δεν υπάρχουν, είπε να ψάξουν καμιά εικοσαριά άλλους και έδωσε τη λίστα σε κάποιο (-α) υπάλληλο του γραφείου που την έχασε.
http://www.tanea.gr/empisteytika/?aid=4778948

Εδώ έχουμε ένα λάθος και μια ασάφεια. Έτσι που είναι γραμμένο θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν πολλά γραφεία και ένα απ’ αυτά είναι το γραφείο που την έχασε. Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε κόμμα: «σε κάποιον ή κάποια υπάλληλο του γραφείου, που την έχασε». Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «σε κάποιον υπάλληλο του γραφείου, ο οποίος την έχασε» και έτσι θα είχαμε καλύτερη παύση και θα ήμασταν βέβαιοι ότι το «που» δεν αναφέρεται στο «γραφείο» (ξέρω, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση), αλλά το άκλιτο «που» μας επιτρέπει να διατηρήσουμε, αν θέλουμε, το «κάποιον ή κάποια υπάλληλο». Λεπτομέρειες, αλλά για τις λεπτομέρειες το άνοιξα το νήμα.

Παλιότερο παρόμοιο σημείωμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ήση-του-κόμματος&p=84990&viewfull=1#post84990


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Πάλι με μια λεπτομέρεια θα ασχοληθώ. Με το πώς ένα άρθρο μπορεί να κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά. Τελειώνει η Ζέζα Ζήκου άρθρο της στην Καθημερινή για τους Κούρδους, το PKK και τον Οτσαλάν:

Η κυβέρνηση της Τουρκίας αποκάλυψε νωρίτερα αυτόν το μήνα ότι είχε αρχίσει συνομιλίες με τον Αμπντουλάχ Οτσαλάν, ηγέτη του ΡΚΚ, που εκτίει ποινή ισόβιας κάθειρξης. Η αναζήτηση του Ερντογάν για λύση στη σύγκρουση της Τουρκίας με το ΡΚΚ, που διαρκεί τριάντα χρόνια, μπορεί κάλλιστα να γίνει ένα καθοριστικό στοιχείο της πολιτικής κληρονομιάς του. Ως εκ τούτου, κατά ειρωνεία της τύχης, η επιτυχία του εξαρτάται τώρα από τη συνεργασία του με τον Οτσαλάν, τον πρώην εχθρό και τον υπ’ αριθμό 1 καταζητούμενο της Τουρκίας.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_20/01/2013_479411

Τι θα αλλάζατε, τι θα αλλάζατε, τι θα αλλάζατε;

Έχω μια υποψία για άλλο ένα σημείο που θα θέλατε να αλλάξετε, αλλά εγώ θα σταθώ στο άρθρο που περισσεύει και το νόημα αλλάζει.

Η τελευταία φράση δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ο Οτσαλάν παραμένει ο υπ' αριθμόν ένα καταζητούμενος της Τουρκίας. Το «πρώην» της προηγούμενης φράσης δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κοινό στοιχείο και των δύο φράσεων (όπως στα μαθηματικά: χ(ψ+ω)). Αν βγάλουμε το άρθρο, νομίζω ότι το νόημα διορθώνεται:
...τον Οτσαλάν, τον πρώην εχθρό και υπ’ αριθμόν 1 καταζητούμενο της Τουρκίας
Η επανάληψη θα απομάκρυνε κάθε αμφιβολία:
...τον Οτσαλάν, τον πρώην εχθρό και πρώην υπ’ αριθμόν 1 καταζητούμενο της Τουρκίας

(Ε, ναι, κρατάμε και το απολίθωμα: προσθέτουμε ένα τελικό -_ν_ στον _αριθμό_.)


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2013)

Η αναζήτησή σου για βελτίωση της διατύπωσης  οδήγησε σε απολύτως σωστό αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2013)

Δύο επεμβάσεις ήσσονος σημασίας:

Η αναζήτηση του Ερντογάν για λύση στη σύγκρουση της Τουρκίας με το ΡΚΚ, *σύγκρουση* που διαρκεί τριάντα χρόνια, μπορεί κάλλιστα να γίνει ένα καθοριστικό στοιχείο της πολιτικής κληρονομιάς του.

(Ποιος διαρκεί τριάντα χρόνια, η σύγκρουση ή η αναζήτηση του Ερντογάν;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2013)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται, επίσης, ότι το αποτέλεσμα που δίνει η απόδοση του quest με το αναζήτηση δεν δίνει ό,τι το σαφέστερο στα ελληνικά. Θα προτιμούσα: Η προσπάθεια/Οι προσπάθειες του Ε. να δώσει/βρει λύση στη (ή, απλούστερα: να λύσει τη) ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2013)

Ένα βράδυ στο κρυφό σχολειό :), ο παπάς είπε στα παιδιά:

_Μην αναφέρεστε στο κρυφό σχολειό σε συζητήσεις που κάνετε στο σπίτι σας ή όπου αλλού_.

Σας είναι σαφές το νόημα αυτής της πρότασης ή σας φαίνεται διφορούμενη (όπως μου φαίνεται εμένα):

1= Μην αναφέρετε στο κρυφό σχολειό συζητήσεις που κάνετε στο στο σπίτι σας ή όπου αλλού.
2= Σε συζητήσεις που κάνετε στο σπίτι σας ή όπου αλλού, μην αναφέρεστε στο κρυφό σχολειό.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2013)

Αν δεν μου το 'λεγες, θα το διάβαζα πάντα 2.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2013)

Ναι, έχουμε συχνά προβλήματα με το «σε», που δεν έχει τη σαφήνεια παλιών προθέσεων / συντάξεων ή των αγγλικών _to, in, on, at_.

Είναι διφορούμενη η σημασία, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σημασία (1) δεν θα περνούσε από το μυαλό μου. Λόγω του περιεχομένου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι εκτός του περιεχομένου παίζει ρόλο και η σειρά. Ας πούμε, ίσως να το διάβαζα ανάποδα αν ήταν:

_Μην αναφέρεστε σε συζητήσεις που κάνετε στο σπίτι σας ή όπου αλλού στο κρυφό σχολειό._


----------



## Themis (Feb 12, 2013)

Εδώ το απλούστερο θα ήταν να μην έχουμε δύο "σε" στη σειρά και να προτιμήσουμε το "αναφέρετε συζητήσεις" από το "αναφέρεστε σε συζητήσεις".


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

Διαβάζω στο seismoi.gr:

Παλιρροϊκό κύμα ή διαφορετικά τσουνάμι(tsounami), είναι ιαπωνική λέξη και σημαίνει "το κύμα στο λιμάνι".

Παρατηρείτε κάτι λάθος στην πρόταση;

Επί τη ευκαιρία, το ΛΚΝ έχει το τσουνάμι, στο οποίο γράφει:

_τσουνάμι το [tsunámi] Ο (άκλ.) : πολύ μεγάλο θαλάσσιο κύμα που προκαλείται από υποθαλάσσιο σεισμό ή από ηφαιστειακή έκρηξη._

Αυτή η εξήγηση είναι ελλιπής, το τσουνάμι μπορεί να είναι και πολύ μικρό κύμα (μικρότερο από 1 μέτρο, σε ύψος). Το χαρακτηριστικό του είναι η υψηλή ενεργειακή κατάσταση, που του δίνει μεγάλη ταχύτητα και δυνατότητα να προσχωρήσει στην ενδοχώρα, μπορεί δε να προκληθεί, εκτός των αναφερόμενων, από πρόσκρουση ουράνιου σώματος, υποθαλάσσια καταβύθιση, επιθαλάσσια καταβύθιση (αποκόλληση βράχων από νησί) και επιθαλάσσια ή υποθαλάσσια έκρηξη (πυρηνική ή μη). Επίσης, το ΛΚΝ, για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, γράφει ότι η λέξη είναι λόγια.

Ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω ότι το ΕΛΝΕΓ έχει ακριβώς την ίδια διατύπωση στο λήμμα του (μέχρι τελείας).


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω ότι το ΕΛΝΕΓ έχει ακριβώς την ίδια διατύπωση στο λήμμα του (μέχρι τελείας).


Ενδιαφέρον, πράγματι. Μάλλον σημαίνει ότι είχαν την ίδια πηγή (η οποία είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν ήσουν εσύ).




> Παλιρροϊκό κύμα ή διαφορετικά τσουνάμι(tsounami), είναι ιαπωνική λέξη και σημαίνει "το κύμα στο λιμάνι".



Πάρε μια σωστή διατύπωση:

Το παλιρροϊκό κύμα λέγεται και «τσουνάμι» — ιαπωνική λέξη που σημαίνει «το κύμα στο λιμάνι».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει η διατύπωσή σου.



nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρον, πράγματι. Μάλλον σημαίνει ότι είχαν την ίδια πηγή.



Κι εγώ αυτό υπέθεσα κι αναρωτήθηκα ποια να είναι η πηγή.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2013)

Εμένα μ' ενοχλεί πολύ ο πληθυντικός του ενεστώτα της προστακτικής χωρίς το «να»: δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου να διαβάζω «Χρησιμοποιείτε», «Πλένετε», «Διαβάζετε» και φοβάμαι ότι διαδίδεται η τάση αυτή, αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2013)

Γιατί δεν έχει to ή άλλο ανάλογο στις οδηγίες στα αγγλικά;

Αυτό είναι μια υπόθεση, αλλά αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι στάνταρ στις οδηγίες χρήσεως απανέκαθεν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Εμένα μ' ενοχλεί πολύ ο πληθυντικός του ενεστώτα της προστακτικής χωρίς το «να»: δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου να διαβάζω «Χρησιμοποιείτε», «Πλένετε», «Διαβάζετε» και φοβάμαι ότι διαδίδεται η τάση αυτή, αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί.



Ίσως γιατί το ένα είναι *προστακτική* και το άλλο *υποτακτική*. Έχω αναφερθεί ξανά στο πώς αποφεύγουμε, συχνά, τους μισούς τύπους της προστακτικής, ανάλογα με το ρήμα. Γι' αυτό σού φαίνεαι περίεργος ο τύπος χωρίς "να", που στην πραγματικότητα είναι ωραιότατη προστακτική. Ο ενικός τον συγκεκριμένων ρημάτων χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα (πλένε, διάβαζε), πλην του ενικού του _χρησιμοποιείτε_, που δεν υπάρχει (δεν λέμε _χρησιμοποία_).


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2013)

Έλλη, στην προστακτική χρησιμοποιούμε και το να. 
Αλλά νομίζω αυτό που ξενίζει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ο πληθυντικός και το επίσημο ύφος.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2013)

Ακριβώς - θυμίζει πολύ δημόσια υπηρεσία στα 70ζ


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ακριβώς - θυμίζει πολύ δημόσια υπηρεσία στα 70ζ



Δηλαδή αν σε μια διαφήμιση σού λέει: _απάντησε σωστά και διεκδίκησε το κουπόνι της έκπτωσης_, σου θυμίζει δημόσια υπηρεσία των σέβεντις;
Τι σας έχει κάνει η καημένη η προστακτική; Όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν γίνεται -ούτε και πρέπει- να υποκαθίσταται παντού και πάντα από υποτακτική.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Το σχόλιο αφορά τον πληθυντικό του ενεστώτα (διάρκεια). Π.χ. Διαβάζετε προσεκτικά τις οδηγίες. Μελετάτε τας Γραφάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, στην προστακτική χρησιμοποιούμε και το να.



Δηλαδή "να φύγε!";

Δεν υπάρχει προστακτική με "να", απλά τυχαίνει να συμπίπτει ο τύπος προστακτικής με την υποτακτική, στο συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο και χρόνο (κι αυτό όχι σε όλα τα ρήματα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το σχόλιο αφορά τον πληθυντικό του ενεστώτα (διάρκεια). Π.χ. Διαβάζετε προσεκτικά τις οδηγίες. Μελετάτε τας Γραφάς.


 
Γρηγορεῖτε καὶ προσεύχεσθε ἵνα μὴ εἰσέλθητε εἰς πειρασμόν. Λάβετε φάγετε, τοῦτό ἐστιν τὸ σῶμά μου.
Πίετε ἐξ αὐτοῦ πάντες, ἐκ τούτου τοῦ γενήματος τῆς ἀμπέλου. Και πίνετε· άμα δεν σας πίνει [sick], καλό σας κάνει [hic].

Στην απαγορευτική, την προστακτική με άρνηση, ξαφνιάζεται κανείς; Μην πατάτε το πράσινο (χορτάρι). Μην καπνίζετε (το χορτάρι). Ή όπως έγραφε παλιά στα τρένα: Μη κύπτετε έξω. Μη πτύετε επί του δαπέδου. «Πτούι». Ακούς, Καλάμιτι Τζέιν;
Και μην πυροβολείς τον πιανίστα, νισάφι πια! Μη βλασφημείτε τα θεία. Εγείρεσθε ἄγωμεν· ἰδοὺ ἤγγικεν ὁ παραδιδούς με. mg:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στην απαγορευτική, την προστακτική με άρνηση, ξαφνιάζεται κανείς; Μην πατάτε το πράσινο (χορτάρι). Μην καπνίζετε (το χορτάρι).



Γιατί είναι προστακτικές αυτά; Στον ενικό δεν κάνουν "μην πατάς" και "μην καπνίζεις"; Προσταγές σαφώς και είναι, αλλά η προστακτική σ' αυτόν τον χρόνο κάνει _πάτα_ και _κάπνιζε_. Εμένα αυτά μού φαίνονται για οριστικές ενεστώτα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Γρηγορεῖτε καὶ προσεύχεσθε ἵνα μὴ εἰσέλθητε εἰς πειρασμόν. Λάβετε φάγετε, τοῦτό ἐστιν τὸ σῶμά μου.
> Πίετε ἐξ αὐτοῦ πάντες, ἐκ τούτου τοῦ γενήματος τῆς ἀμπέλου. Και πίνετε· άμα δεν σας πίνει [sick], καλό σας κάνει [hic].
> 
> Στην απαγορευτική, την προστακτική με άρνηση, ξαφνιάζεται κανείς; Μην πατάτε το πράσινο (χορτάρι). Μην καπνίζετε (το χορτάρι). Ή όπως έγραφε παλιά στα τρένα: Μη κύπτετε έξω. Μη πτύετε επί του δαπέδου. «Πτούι». Ακούς, Καλάμιτι Τζέιν;
> Και μην πυροβολείς τον πιανίστα, νισάφι πια! Μη βλασφημείτε τα θεία. Εγείρεσθε ἄγωμεν· ἰδοὺ ἤγγικεν ὁ παραδιδούς με. mg:



Νήψατε, γρηγορήσατε...
Τι σέβεντις, καλέ! Εδώ πήγαμαν κάτι αιώνας πίσω.
Πτούι! :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στην απαγορευτική, την προστακτική με άρνηση, ξαφνιάζεται κανείς; Μην πατάτε το πράσινο (χορτάρι). Μην καπνίζετε (το χορτάρι). Ή όπως έγραφε παλιά στα τρένα: Μη κύπτετε έξω. Μη πτύετε επί του δαπέδου. «Πτούι». Ακούς, Καλάμιτι Τζέιν;
> Και μην πυροβολείς τον πιανίστα, νισάφι πια! Μη βλασφημείτε τα θεία. Εγείρεσθε ἄγωμεν· ἰδοὺ ἤγγικεν ὁ παραδιδούς με. mg:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Η απαγορευτική προστακτική δεν με ενοχλεί - αρκεί να υπάρχει μια λεξούλα πριν το ρήμα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί είναι προστακτικές αυτά; Στον ενικό δεν κάνουν "μην πατάς" και "μην καπνίζεις"; Προσταγές σαφώς και είναι, αλλά η προστακτική σ' αυτόν τον χρόνο κάνει _πάτα_ και _κάπνιζε_. Εμένα αυτά μού φαίνονται για οριστικές ενεστώτα.



Λεξισκόπιο:
πατώ => β' πρόσωπο πληθ., Ενεστώτας-Οριστική: πατάτε, Ενεστώτας-Προστακτική: πατάτε
καπνίζω => β' πρόσωπο πληθ., Ενεστώτας-Οριστική: καπνίζετε, Ενεστώτας-Προστακτική: καπνίζετε

Ιδοὺ ἤγγικεν ὁ αμφισβητών με, αγνοών τα αυτού επιχειρήματα (1, 2). Πάτερ, άφες αυτώ, παρεσύρθη. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί είναι προστακτικές αυτά; Στον ενικό δεν κάνουν "μην πατάς" και "μην καπνίζεις"; Προσταγές σαφώς και είναι, αλλά η προστακτική σ' αυτόν τον χρόνο κάνει _πάτα_ και _κάπνιζε_. Εμένα αυτά μού φαίνονται για οριστικές ενεστώτα.



Υποτακτικές καλύτερα, που δημιουργούν προσταγές. (Να) μην πατάς. (Να) μην τρέχετε. (Να) μην πατήσεις. (Να) μην πατήσετε. (Η προστακτική είναι «Πατήστε».)

Τα λέμε κι εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?437-–είστε-–ήστε-–ίστε-Είστε-ή-δεν-είστε-του-κλαμπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

Γράφω κάπου:

Στα πλαίσια του επόμενου κοινοτικού προϋπολογισμού, η θέση της Γερμανίας ως χώρας με καθαρή συνεισφορά θα επιδεινωθεί μόνο και μόνο από το γεγονός ότι, στο μεταξύ, πολλές ανατολικές περιοχές της έχουν αναπτυχθεί και δεν είναι πια επιδοτούμενες.

...θα επιδεινωθεί _*και μόνο*_ από το γεγονός ... μού διορθώνει ο οφθαλμός ος πανθ' ορά.

Εσείς βλέπετε κάποια διαφορά του _μόνο και μόνο_ από το _και μόνο_;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γράφω κάπου:
> 
> Στα πλαίσια του επόμενου κοινοτικού προϋπολογισμού, η θέση της Γερμανίας ως χώρας με καθαρή συνεισφορά θα επιδεινωθεί μόνο και μόνο από το γεγονός ότι, στο μεταξύ, πολλές ανατολικές περιοχές της έχουν αναπτυχθεί και δεν είναι πια επιδοτούμενες.
> 
> ...



Όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τη διαφορά:
1) _μόνο και μόνο_ σημαίνει _αποκλειστικά_ και μόνο. Για κανέναν άλλο λόγο.
2) _και μόνο_ σημαίνει ότι αυτός ο παράγων από μόνος του θα ήταν αρκετός. Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θα ήταν και αποκλειστικός.

Με άλλα λόγια: α) ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη. β) αναγκαία αλλά όχι απαραίτητα ικανή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

Και με τι αντιστοιχίζεις το _έστω και μόνο_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2013)

Άλλα παραδείγματα:
_Έκανε το ταξίδι μόνο και μόνο για να τη δει.
Χάρηκε και μόνο που την είδε._


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και με τι αντιστοιχίζεις το _έστω και μόνο_;



Με κάτι ενδιάμεσο;  
Εννοώ, εκείνο το_ έστω_, βάζει μάνι μάνι το υποθετικόν του πράγματος. Έτσι δεν είναι; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άλλα παραδείγματα:
> _Έκανε το ταξίδι μόνο και μόνο για να τη δει.
> Χάρηκε και μόνο που την είδε._



Ωραίο το πρώτο παράδειγμα. Με βοηθάει να πω αυτό που νομίζω (νομίζω ότι το πρώτο «μόνο» δεν έχει ποσοτική αλλά ποιοτική σχέση με το δεύτερο). Τι είδους είναι η διαφορά (αν υπάρχει) στα επόμενα:

_Έκανε το ταξίδι *μόνο* και μόνο για να τη δει._
_Έκανε το ταξίδι *απλώς* και μόνο για να τη δει._
_Έκανε το ταξίδι *έστω* και μόνο για να τη δει._

Και να προσθέσω και την εξής περίπτωση:

_Μόνο και μόνο_ που έκανε το ταξίδι...
_Και μόνο_ που έκανε το ταξίδι...

Σκόπιμα διάλεξα το παράδειγμα ώστε να δυσκολεύει από την παρουσία του _και_ στην αρχή της πρότασης --ή δεν σας δυσκολεύει καθόλου το αρχικό «και»; Μήπως το _μόνο_ έρχεται εδώ στην αρχή απλώς και μόνο :) για να «προστατέψει» το αρχικό _και_;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είδους είναι η διαφορά (αν υπάρχει) στα επόμενα:
> _Έκανε το ταξίδι *μόνο* και μόνο για να τη δει._
> _Έκανε το ταξίδι *απλώς* και μόνο για να τη δει._
> _Έκανε το ταξίδι *έστω* και μόνο για να τη δει._



Για μένα, τα πρώτα δύο είναι ταυτόσημα και αυτοδύναμα. Σημαίνουν ότι δεν είχε άλλο σκοπό εκτός από το να τη δει. Το τρίτο σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έλεγε όχι αν συνέβαινε και κάτι περισσότερο από απλώς να τη δει. Ενδεχομένως θα καταλάβαινα ότι υποκρύπτεται και μια πρόθεση δικαιολόγησης ή αποσιώπησης. Δηλαδή: να της μιλήσει, να την αγκαλιάσει, να τη βρίσει, να τη φιλήσει... αλλά ακόμα κι αν τίποτε απ' αυτά δεν συνέβαινε τελικά, θα του αρκούσε έστω να τη δει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2013)

Θα θεωρούσα το «έστω και μόνο» υποχωρητικό: «Θα κάνω το ταξίδι, έστω και μόνο για να δω τη μάνα μου». (=Μου αρκεί αυτό.)

Δεν με δυσκολεύει καθόλου το αρχικό «και» (που δεν είναι συνδετικό). Αντιθέτως, με δυσκολεύει το «μόνο (και μόνο)» στην αρχή.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν με δυσκολεύει καθόλου το αρχικό «και» (που δεν είναι συνδετικό). Αντιθέτως, με δυσκολεύει το «μόνο (και μόνο)» στην αρχή.



Έτσι.


----------



## pontios (Mar 12, 2013)

Καλημέρα!

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας όσον αφορά τα πρώτα δυο παραδείγματα, δηλαδή έκανε το ταξίδι αποκλειστικά για να τη δει - ο μόνος σκοπός, του ταξιδιού, ήταν να τη δει. 
Αλλά το τρίτο παράδειγμα - Έκανε το ταξίδι έστω και μόνο για να τη δει - νομίζω εκφράζει/υποδηλώνει μια δύσκολα (ή και μη) πραγματοποιήσιμη επιθυμία να τη δει, πριν φύγει (αυτή) ή μπορεί να μη θέλει να τον δει πια (επειδή είχανε μαλώσει κτλ..).
Μου ακούγεται (το "έστω και μόνο για να τη δει", εδώ) σαν το ... if only (just) to see her or if he could just/only see her (once more).
A yearnful and maybe unrealisable wish? There's a degree of despair (implied).


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

In the future tense example, it is definitely translated with "even if only":

«Θα κάνω το ταξίδι, έστω και μόνο για να δω τη μάνα μου».
I'll make the trip even if it is only (in order) to see my mother.


----------



## pontios (Mar 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> In the future tense example, it is definitely translated with "even if only":
> 
> «Θα κάνω το ταξίδι, έστω και μόνο για να δω τη μάνα μου».
> I'll make the trip even if it is only (in order) to see my mother.



Thanks, nickel. I somehow left the word out "even" ... but can your sentence, above (with the inclusion of even), nevertheless be interpreted in the manner I've decribed? Does it have to be "in order" to?


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think it is exactly the same. In my sentence (in most such sentences, I suppose) it means that seeing his mother is justification enough for him to make the trip.


----------



## pontios (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok, thank you, nickel.
I think your English sentence example allows for both interpretations, in English at least (from the English POV), 
... but I could be wrong? .. and so I'm not insisting! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν σας φαίνεται λάθος, ή έστω άσχημη, η σύνταξη «για έως/μέχρι και» που χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί, προφανώς παρασυρμένοι από το _for up to_. Δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερο το «μέχρι και για»; Για παράδειγμα:
Το προϊόν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί εκτός ψυγείου για έως και 24 μήνες.
Το προϊόν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί εκτός ψυγείου μέχρι και για 24 μήνες.
Δεν είναι πιο όμορφο το δεύτερο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το πρώτο είναι απλώς λάθος. Το δεύτερο είναι σαφώς καλύτερο, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι το "και για" είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Εγώ θα ένιωθα σιγουριά με τη διατύπωση:
*Το προϊόν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί εκτός ψυγείου για διάστημα έως 24 μηνών.*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2013)

Κι εγώ θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένη με κάτι σαν: Το προϊόν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί εκτός ψυγείου έως και 24 μήνες.

Απλά και κατανοητά πράγματα. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Ακόμα πιο απλά: μέχρι 24 μήνες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Και ακόμα πιο απλά: Το προϊόν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί εκτός ψυγείου 24 μήνες. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Να σας ξεκινήσω το νήμα «Πώς να γράφετε τηλεγραφήματα»; Βλέπω να έρχονται οι μεταφράσεις όπου για πρώτη φορά το ελληνικό μετάφρασμα θα έχει λιγότερες λέξεις από το αγγλικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και ακόμα πιο απλά: Το προϊόν μπορεί να διατηρηθεί εκτός ψυγείου 24 μήνες. :)



Νομίζω ότι το _μέχρι_ χρειάζεται, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Με ή χωρίς το _μέχρι_ το νόημα που καταλαβαίνει ο αναγνώστης είναι το ίδιο, Έλλη. 
Αν και νομικά το μέχρι ίσως κατοχυρώνει τον κατασκευαστή για την περίπτωση που το προιόν θα χαλάσει στον 23ο μήνα και κάτι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2013)

Δεν είναι μόνο νομικό. Το _μέχρι_ εξυπηρετεί ακριβώς στο να ξεκαθαρίσει ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα διαρκέσει τόσο πολύ. Αν θέλεις, πρόσεξε την διαφορά μεταξύ DSL και fibre optic, όπου στις πρώτες θα δεις να διαφημίζονται ταχύτητες _*μέχρι*_ X Mbps ενώ στις δεύτερες οι ταχύτητες είναι στάνταρ (όχι 100%, αλλά όσον αφορά τον χρήστη είναι ουσιαστικά στάνταρ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Προτείνω να σχολιάσετε και τη χρήση τού «μπορεί». Σημαίνει ότι σίγουρα θα διατηρηθεί (can) ή ότι ενδεχομένως θα διατηρηθεί (may) αλλά μπορεί και να χαλάσει. :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2013)

Aυτό το διάβαζα σήμερα στο αεροπλάνο, και αναρωτιέμαι αν πάει στα λάθη-λάθη ή στα ρετούς. Από καλόν εκδοτικό οίκο, μεταφρασμένο από τα ιταλικά, μιλάει για τα εγκλήματα του ναζισμού και παραλληλίζει με άλλα παλαιότερα:

_Κανείς δεν αθωώνει τους Ισπανούς κονκισταδόρες για τις σφαγές στην Αμερική σε όλη τη διάρκεια του 16ου αιώνα. Υπολογίζεται ότι εξοντώθηκαν τουλάχιστον εξήντα εκατομμύρια Ίντιος' αλλά δρούσαν αυτοβούλως, χωρίς εντολές της κυβέρνησής τους ή και εναντίον τους' ..._

Με ενοχλεί το "αλλά δρούσαν αυτοβούλως" γιατί, διά γυμνού οφθαλμού, παίρνει υποκείμενο τους Ίντιος -ή όχι;

Αναρωτήθηκα πώς έγινε η ατσαλιά, αφού τα ιταλικά ρίχνουν τις αντωνυμίες όπως κι εμείς. Έγινε από την παθητική φωνή, που είναι εφεύρεση της ελληνικής μετάφρασης:

Nessuno assolve i conquistadores spagnoli dei massacri da loro perpetrati in America per tutto il sedicesimo secolo. Pare che abbiano provocato la morte di almeno 60 milioni di indios; ma agivano in proprio, senza o contro le direttive del loro governo;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 5, 2013)

Και να πεις ότι δεν είχε τρόπους να το σώσει; ;) Αλλά πήγε και τα έκανε όλα στραβά: και το γύρισε στην παθητική φωνή και ξέχασε το σημείο στίξης και...

Παρεμπ., αυτό το "εναντίον τους" δεν είναι τερατώδες (λιγουλάκι έστω); Δεν είναι πιο λογικό το "αντίθετα προς τις εντολές" ή (ακόμη καλύτερα) "παρά τις εντολές";


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Καλημέρα

Λοιπόν, έτσι που το είδα εγώ, με την τσίμπλα ακόμα στο μάτι, νόμισα ότι το «τους» πάει στην κυβέρνηση και έμεινα να απορώ — μέχρι που διάβασα το σχόλιο του Ρογήρου. Ναι, «χωρίς ή παρά τις εντολές της κυβέρνησής τους», όπως στο ιταλικό.

Αλλά έχω κι άλλη απορία: αυτό το «οι Ίντιος» αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι (περίπου) ιταλισμός. Παρότι η ιταλική Wikipedia τούς έχει σαν συνώνυμο των ιθαγενών της Αμερικής, των Ινδιάνων ή των Αμερινδών, το ιταλικό μου λεξικό (Oxford Paravia) περιορίζει τη σημασία, λέει ότι είναι οι ιθαγενείς της κεντρικής και της νότιας Αμερικής. Οπότε το κρατάμε, έστω κι αν δεν μπορώ να δω εύκολα τον ενικό. Ναι;


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2013)

Όχι ότι θα πείραζε να βάλει "ιθαγενείς", έτσι; Πολύ περισσότερο που το βιβλίο δεν είναι πραγματεία περί κονκισταδόρων και παρέμπ μόνο αναφέρεται στο θέμα. Και το "εναντίον τους" χάλια είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Από ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο στο capital.gr:

Ο ένας εξ αυτών λίγες μέρες πριν βγάζει λόγο μπροστά σε μουσουλμάνους αποκαλώντας τους πολίτες της χώρας που τον φιλοξενεί *σαν* γουρούνια και τις γυναίκες που δεν καλύπτουν το κεφάλι πόρνες.
http://www.capital.gr/stoupas/Article.aspx?id=1810025

Εκείνο το *σαν* είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό, αλλά εύκολα μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το λόγο που το έχωσε εκεί ο συντάκτης. Δεν θα χρειαζόταν αν έλεγε:
Ο ένας εξ αυτών λίγες μέρες πριν βγάζει λόγο μπροστά σε μουσουλμάνους αποκαλώντας γουρούνια τους πολίτες της χώρας που τον φιλοξενεί και πόρνες τις γυναίκες που δεν καλύπτουν το κεφάλι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2013)

Απορία: είπε ότι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια και οι γυναίκες που δεν κλπ. πόρνες ή είναι όλοι γουρούνια και επιπροσθέτως οι γουρούνες που δεν καλύπτουν το κεφάλι είναι πόρνες; 
(πάντα το'λεγα ότι η Μις Πίγκυ ήταν ανυπόληπτη)


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2013)

Η *αποστροφή* του Πάπα Φραγκίσκου προς τους γκέι αξίζει να σχολιαστεί και στη χώρα μας, παρόλη την *αποστροφή* της επίσημης ελλαδικής εκκλησίας προς τον καθολικισμό.

Αυτή είναι η πρώτη πρόταση στο χτεσινό άρθρο του Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου στην Καθημερινή. Νομίζω ότι η χρήση της ίδιας λέξης με δύο διαφορετικές σημασίες μέσα στην ίδια πρόταση είναι προβληματική — εκτός αν γίνεται για κάποιον ειδικό λόγο. Αλλά και η απλή επανάληψη (με την ίδια σημασία) χωρίς ειδικό λόγο είναι κουραστική. Παρακάτω στο ίδιο κείμενο: «[...] *αποδέχθηκε* ότι η θρησκεία μπορεί να *αποδέχεται*, ως πράξη ελέους, τις ιδιαιτερότητες».

Λεπτομέρεια 1: Δεν ήταν, βέβαια, «αποστροφή _προς_ τους γκέι».
Λεπτομέρεια 2: «παρ' όλη την». Δεν υπάρχει μία λέξη «παρόλη». Μόνο «παρόλο που».


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2013)

Ασχετο, αλλά όπως το διάβασα βιαστικά κατάλαβα ότι θέμα είναι κάποιος παπά-Φραγκίσκος (όπως λέμε παπά-Αυγουστίνος, παπά-Θεοδώρητος). Και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ αν υπάρχει κανένας καινούργιος ιερέας σταρ των ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα. Χρειάζομαι διακοπές...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2013)

Ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο (ως συνήθως) διαπίστωσα μικρό αλλά όχι ανεπαίσθητο αριθμό ευρημάτων του τύπου αντιμέτωποι κατά πρόσωπο, αντιμετωπίζουν κατά πρόσωπο κ.λπ.

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς μπορείς να αντι*μετωπίσεις* κάποιον και να μην είναι κατά πρόσωπο, αλλά εσείς τι λέτε; Το θεωρείτε απαράδεκτο πλεονασμό ή μπορεί και να το χρησιμοποιούσατε για να δώσετε έμφαση ή επειδή θεωρείτε, ενδεχομένως, ότι το αντιμετωπίζω έχει πάρει, ίσως, την ευρύτερη έννοια της αντιπαράθεσης;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Συνδέεται η ερώτηση και με το τι απάντηση δίνουμε στο αν λέμε ή όχι «καλοκαιρινό θέρετρο»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2013)

Θα συνδεθεί μόλις βρω εδώ το αντίστοιχο του χειμερινού θέρετρου. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

«Αντιμετώπισε πισώπλατα χτυπήματα.»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2013)

Σχεδόν. Το ακριβές αντίστοιχο θα έπρεπε να είναι: Τον αντιμετώπισε πισώπλατα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, ούτε το _αντιμετωπίζω _ούτε καν το _καταπρόσωπο _διατηρούν πάντα την ετυμολογική τους σημασία — όπως άλλωστε και το _θέρετρο_, το _παντρεύομαι _και τόσα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2013)

Το νήμα αυτό καλύπτει τις πιο αυστηρές και πιο προσωπικές απόψεις μας για τη γλώσσα, οπότε εγώ θα σεβαστώ την αντίδραση του δόκτορα στον πλεονασμό. Τον βρήκα (τον πλεονασμό) σε παλιότερη ομιλία του Α. Τσίπρα: «το προηγούμενο διάστημα ήρθαμε αντιμέτωποι κατά πρόσωπο με τις αδυναμίες μας και μάλιστα με αρκετά επώδυνο τρόπο». Υποθέτω ότι θέλει να δώσει κάποια έμφαση, αλλιώς δεν βλέπω γιατί δεν αρκούσε το απλό «ήρθαμε αντιμέτωποι με τις αδυναμίες μας».


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Σας προκαλεί την ίδια ελαφρά αναγούλα που προκαλεί σε μένα το θηλυκό του _έτερος_ _*έτερη*_;

Είδα, ας πούμε, σήμερα τη φράση «μια έτερη τεχνίτης του λόγου». Μπορεί να φταίει και το ότι το _τεχνίτης_ δεν έγινε _τεχνίτρια_. Πάντως, το απλό _άλλη_ θα με έκανε ίσως να παραβλέψω τον _τεχνίτη_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σας προκαλεί την ίδια ελαφρά αναγούλα που προκαλεί σε μένα το θηλυκό του _έτερος_ _*έτερη*_;


Καμία αναγούλα εδώ με το _έτερη_, κι ας μην θεωρείται κανονικά δόκιμο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Καμία αναγούλα εδώ με το _έτερη_, κι ας μην θεωρείται κανονικά δόκιμο.


[nudge nudge wink wink] Φταίει που είχα τη λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι θα προτιμούσες την _ετέρα_. [/nudge nudge wink wink]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί και ο έτερος, αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα....


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Τότε μην γίνεις ραδιοταξιτζής.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα με ενοχλεί και ο έτερος, αλλά δεν το κάνω θέμα....


Έτερον εκάτερον (για να εκφραστεί και ο έτερος Καππαδόκης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Σας λαμβάνω, αμφότερους...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Έτερος; 

ΥΓ Να προσθέσω ότι το θηλ. _έτερη_ είναι εύλογος αναλογικός σχηματισμός κατά τα _ημέτερος-ημέτερη_ και _ουδέτερος-ουδέτερη_.


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σας προκαλεί την ίδια ελαφρά αναγούλα που προκαλεί σε μένα το θηλυκό του _έτερος_ _*έτερη*_;
> 
> Είδα, ας πούμε, σήμερα τη φράση «μια έτερη τεχνίτης του λόγου». Μπορεί να φταίει και το ότι το _τεχνίτης_ δεν έγινε _τεχνίτρια_. Πάντως, το απλό _άλλη_ θα με έκανε ίσως να παραβλέψω τον _τεχνίτη_.



Εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει το "έτερη" αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε ούτε το "έτερος" μ' αρέσει, πέρα από τις παγιωμένες εκφράσεις. Αλλά αν θελήσεις να το πεις, αυτό θα πεις -όχι το "ετέρα", φαντάζομαι, εκτός να θες να κάνεις λογοπαίγνιο με την εταίρα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Σήμερα η αποτυχία των Μνημονίων δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί ούτε να εξωραϊστεί με διάφορα φτηνά επικοινωνιακά κολπάκια, σαν αυτό του κ. Στουρνάρα, που αποκάλυψε ότι η πραγματική ανεργία είναι 14% και επομένως δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Ή σαν τις διαβεβαιώσεις του, ότι το χρέος είναι βιώσιμο, αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε. Διαβεβαιώσεις που μας γεμίζουν με ανησυχία, διότι δυο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή ο άνθρωπος είναι άσχετος και ανίκανος, και δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι, όταν το χρέος έχει φτάσει στο 174% του ΑΕΠ και οι πάντες στον πλανήτη το θεωρούν μη βιώσιμο, η δουλειά του υπουργού των οικονομικών δεν είναι να καθησυχάζει αλλά να κρούει το κώδωνα του κινδύνου και να ζητάει λύση και αλλαγή πορείας. Ή, το χειρότερο, ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι ανίκανος αλλά φερέφωνο. Χαίρεται που του δίνει συγχαρητήρια ο Σόιμπλε και δηλώνει πως τον θαυμάζει. Ικανός μεν, αλλά ικανός για υπάλληλος της τρόικα και των δανειστών, όχι για υπουργός των οικονομικών.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/870275/o...sunedriasi-tis-kentrikis-epitropis-tou-suriza

Έδωσα μεγάλο κομμάτι από την ομιλία του Αλέξη Τσίπρα στην Κεντρική Επιτροπή του Σύριζα, αλλά ενδιαφέρει το έντονο απόσπασμα επειδή έγινε και τουίτ, σε περίληψη των παραπάνω: «Τσίπρας για Στουρνάρα: “Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι είτε ανίκανος είτε φερέφωνο”».

Εννοεί όμως _φερέφωνο_; Δηλαδή, ο κ. Στουρνάρας απλώς επαναλαμβάνει τις απόψεις της τρόικας; (Βλ. λήμμα _φερέφωνο _παρακάτω). Ή εννοεί ότι ο κ. Στουρνάρας εφαρμόζει τις επιθυμίες της τρόικας και των δανειστών («ικανός για υπάλληλος της τρόικα και των δανειστών»), οπότε η επιλογή όρου μπορεί να γίνει από τους παρακάτω που χρησιμοποιούνται και, καλώς ή κακώς, έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά καιρούς στον πολιτικό διάλογο:

εντολοδόχος
όργανο (τυφλό όργανο, άβουλο όργανο)
υποχείριο
ενεργούμενο
τσιράκι
πράκτορας

*φερέφωνο* το [feréfono] Ο41 : (μειωτ.) χαρακτηρισμός για κπ. ή για κτ. (πρόσωπο, ομάδα, έντυπο κτλ.) που δεν έχει ή που δεν προβάλλει δική του γνώμη, άποψη αλλά μέσο αυτού μεταφέρεται, προβάλλεται άκριτα ή διαδίδεται η γνώμη, η άποψη τρίτων: _Εφημερίδες / έντυπα / συνδικαλιστικές παρατάξεις που είναι φερέφωνα των κομμάτων._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=φερέφωνο&sin=all

(Προσοχή: Αν η συζήτηση πάρει διαστάσεις πολιτικής συζήτησης, θα μεταφερθεί στην Πολιτική ενότητα. Το μήνυμα προς το παρόν αφορά γλωσσικό ζήτημα.)


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2013)

Εξαρτάται πώς το βλέπεις. Αν εστιάσεις στο τι κάνει ο Στ. τότε το φερέφωνο ελέγχεται και θα ήταν καλύτερα κάποιο από αυτά που έβαλες -τα τρία πρώτα κατά προτίμηση. Αν όμως εστιάσεις στο τι λέει, δηλ. στο ότι (κατά Τσίπραν) καθησυχάζει τους πολίτες και προβάλλει μια εικόνα αισιοδοξίας που δεν στηρίζεται στα γεγονότα, τότε το φερέφωνο ταιριάζει πολύ καλά. Λέει αυτά που λέει επειδή ή α) είναι ανίκανος και δεν μπορεί να δει την πραγματικότητα, β) είναι φερέφωνο και του τα υπαγορεύουν.

Το νήμα μάλλον πρέπει ούτως ή άλλως να μεταφερθεί, στα ρετούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Και η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι πολύς κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _φερέφωνο_ σαν συνώνυμο των περισσότερων από τις εναλλακτικές που προτείνεις, Νικέλ. Άλλωστε, και το ΛΣΑΝΕΓ δίνει:

*φερέφωνο* (μτφ) *όργανο*, υποχείριο, μαριονέτα, πιόνι, αχυράνθρωπος, άθυρμα (λόγ.), ενεργούμενο, εκφραστής: _χαρακτήρισε τη συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα κυβερνητικό ~_


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

(Εδώ είναι καλύτερα, συμφωνώ.)

Μάλιστα. Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η κάπως ισοπεδωμένη εικόνα από το ΛΣΑΝΕΓ. Από την άλλη, έχει ξεχάσει τον _εντολοδόχο_ αλλά και τον κακόσημο _πορτ παρόλ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> αλλά και τον κακόσημο _πορτ παρόλ_.


Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είναι κακόσημο (το γκούγκλισα, το είδα). Δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα καθόλου, αλλά το θεωρούσα απλώς συνώνυμο του _εκπροσώπου_.


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2013)

Ούτε εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα το πορτ-παρόλ και με εκπλήσσει που α) χρησιμοποιείται και β) θεωρείται κακόσημο. Ίσως επειδή το ακούω συνεχώς στις γαλλικές ειδήσεις, όπου βέβαια είναι ουδέτερο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Δεν θεωρείται κακόσημο. Θεωρείται συνώνυμο του _εκπροσώπου_ και, ίσως επειδή είναι ξενικό (και θυμίζει και το... _γιαβόλ_  ), σήκωσε το βάρος των κακόσημων χρήσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μάλιστα. Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η κάπως ισοπεδωμένη εικόνα από το ΛΣΑΝΕΓ.


Γιατί «κάπως ισοπεδωμένη»; Αφού έτσι το χρησιμοποιεί ο κόσμος. Από ΕΘΕΓ:

Από τις πρώτες φράσεις καταλάβαινες πως το κείμενο ήταν δουλειά του Μανωλά και πως ο Γιατράκος έπαιζε το ρόλο του φερέφωνου. Όσο προχωρούσε το διάβασμα, τραύλιζε ολοένα και χειρότερα.
Η διαμάχη του με τον Πασκάλιεβιτς, όπως λέει ο Κουστουρίτσα, ξεκίνησε όταν ο πρώτος άρχισε να τον αποκαλεί φερέφωνο του Μιλόσεβιτς, μόνο και μόνο για να τραβήξει την προσοχή του κόσμου.
Είναι αλήθεια πως ακριβώς λόγω αυτής της σχέσης η φιλολογική έρευνα παραμέρισε τον Θεόφραστο, δίνοντας πάντα το προβάδισμα στον δάσκαλό του και θεωρώντας τον κάποιες φορές φερέφωνο του τελευταίου.
Στα τέλη της περιόδου Θάτσερ, αρχές του '90, η αμερικανοτραφής Τανσού Τσιλέρ, φερέφωνο της ελεύθερης οικονομίας, έγινε πρωταγωνίστρια, υποσκελίζοντας τον φερέλπιδα Μεσούτ Γιλμάζ.
O ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός Hot 97, ο πιο δημοφιλής της Νέας Υόρκης στους νέους μεταξύ 18 και 34 ετών, αποτελεί εδώ και χρόνια κεντρικό σημείο αναφοράς για το ραπ, αλλά έχει γίνει επίσης το φερέφωνο των συγκρούσεων ανάμεσα στους ράπερ.
Φερέφωνα των πολιτικών, των ρητόρων, των εφημερίδων, σχιζοφρενημένοι από όλη αυτή την πλαστότητα της υπόσχεσης, της απαίτησης, της αδυσώπητης πραγματοποίησης του καταστρεπτικού, του αρνητικού, ενώπιον του χειμάρρου του πλήρους και του συνυπάρχοντος κενού, μέσα σ' ένα καταιγισμό πληροφοριών και σε καμιά επικοινωνία».
Εναντίον των δημοκρατικών αξιών της με τη λήψη σοβαρών πολιτικών αποφάσεων ερήμην των λαών και των Κοινοβουλίων και με τα MME, χωρίς κριτική ικανότητα πλέον, να έχουν μεταβληθεί σε φερέφωνα του ΝΑΤΟ.
Είναι ολοφάνερος ο πανικός της κυβέρνησης και τα φερέφωνα του κ. Σημίτη άρχισαν να βρίζουν, είπε.
Με αφορμή τη χθεσινή Παγκόσμια Ημέρα του Τύπου, το KKE καταδίκασε τους ΝΑΤΟϊκούς βομβαρδισμούς, που σπέρνουν το θάνατο σε αθώους ανθρώπους και καταστρέφουν μέσα ενημέρωσης που δεν είναι «δημοσιογραφικά φερέφωνα του ιμπεριαλισμού».
Το δυστύχημα είναι με ορισμένους ευαίσθητους, υποτίθεται, συναδέλφους που με περισσή ευκολία χαρακτηρίζουν όσους διαφωνούν με την άποψή τους φερέφωνα της εξουσίας, προπαγανδιστές, ενορχηστρωτές των κυβερνητικών απόψεων. ακόμα και ιδεολογικούς τρομοκράτες...


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Σε όλα τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα μπορώ να αντιληφθώ ότι _φερέφωνο_ είναι ο εκφραστής των απόψεων του ενός ή του άλλου (του Μανωλά, του Μιλόσεβιτς, των πολιτικών, του Σημίτη, του ΝΑΤΟ) ή ακόμα και αφηρημένων ιδεών (του ιμπεριαλισμού, της ελεύθερης οικονομίας). Δεν είναι όλα αυτά εκτελεστικά όργανα των άλλων. Οπωσδήποτε άλλο είναι να έχεις μεταμορφωθεί σε φερέφωνο του ΝΑΤΟ και άλλο να είσαι μαριονέτα του ΝΑΤΟ. Ενίοτε μάλιστα δεν υπάρχουν καν αόρατα νήματα αλλά απλή ταύτιση (π.χ. «η αμερικανοτραφής Τανσού Τσιλέρ, φερέφωνο της ελεύθερης οικονομίας»). Mouthpiece στα αγγλικά. 

Ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών δεν είναι ένα απλό φερέφωνο της τρόικας — ίσως μόνο στο βαθμό που, όπως λέει και ο συνονόματος, αναμασά κι αυτός τα ίδια μηνύματα αισιοδοξίας. Κατ’ ουσίαν εφαρμόζει (ή προσπαθεί να εφαρμόσει ή προσποιείται ότι εφαρμόζει — ανάλογα με την οπτική γωνία) την πολιτική που έχει συμφωνηθεί με την τρόικα (και για την οποία μπήκαν υπογραφές σε μνημόνια προτού εισπράξουμε τα δάνεια). Γι’ αυτό θεώρησα ότι ο κ. Τσίπρας ήθελε να πει κάτι σαν εντολοδόχος (ταιριάζει άλλωστε περισσότερο με το «ανίκανος» και το «υπάλληλος»).

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το σχόλιο ήταν γλωσσικό, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συμφωνούσα με το «εντολοδόχος».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2013)

Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στο σχόλιο που έκανες για τη σχετική εγγραφή στο ΛΣΑ («κάπως ισοπεδωμένη εικόνα»), διότι τα εκεί αναφερόμενα συνώνυμα τα βλέπω μια χαρά σε σχέση με τα παραδείγματα χρήσης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Αν μου έδιναν δύο ορισμούς:
α. το πρόσωπο που δρα υπακούοντας στη βούληση άλλων, οι οποίοι το κατευθύνουν
β. το πρόσωπο που εκφράζει τις απόψεις άλλου, που μιλά και δρα σύμφωνα με τις επιθυμίες άλλου
και δύο λέξεις:
1. φερέφωνο
2. μαριονέτα

και μου ζητούσαν να τα ταιριάξω, δεν θα έλεγα: 1α, 2β. Αυτό εννοούσα με το ηπιότατο «κάπως ισοπεδωμένη εικόνα». Άλλωστε, κάθε ομάδα συνωνύμων (ή, καλύτερα, «συνωνύμων») είναι μια περίεργη αγκαλιά. Αν εγώ κάποια στιγμή έχω μικρύνει την αγκαλιά μου και εσύ έχεις μεγαλώσει τη δική σου, δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε, έτσι δεν είναι; Άλλα θα χωράει η αγκαλιά του καθενός.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

... ήταν μαθηματικά βέβαιο πως το κενό από τη διάλυση του κοινωνικού ιστού θα αναπλήρωνε το οργανωμένο έγκλημα.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_17/09/2013_518964

Ένα πρόβλημα που το συναντώ συχνά: υποκείμενο και αντικείμενο του ρήματος, ουδέτερα και τα δύο — η πτώση δεν δείχνει ποιο είναι ποιο. Μπαίνει πρώτα το αντικείμενο, ενώ το υποκείμενο ακολουθεί το ρήμα — ανατρέπεται η συνηθισμένη σειρά. Και, σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, ξεχνάμε και εκείνο το «το» που τόσο βοηθάει (αντωνυμική επανάληψη). 

Εδώ, για να καταλάβουμε τη φυσιολογική σύνταξη Υποκ-Ρήμα-Αντικ («ήταν μαθηματικά βέβαιο πως το οργανωμένο έγκλημα θα αναπλήρωνε το κενό από τη διάλυση του κοινωνικού ιστού»), ή θα πρέπει να το πούμε έτσι ή να βάλουμε παθητική (ρισκάροντας σοβαρό στραμπούληγμα) ή να βάλουμε εκείνο το έρμο το «το», που λες και βάζει το νόημα στο σωστό αυλάκι:
... ήταν μαθηματικά βέβαιο πως το κενό από τη διάλυση του κοινωνικού ιστού θα *το* αναπλήρωνε το οργανωμένο έγκλημα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... ή να βάλουμε εκείνο το έρμο το «το», που λες και βάζει το νόημα στο σωστό αυλάκι:
> ... ήταν μαθηματικά βέβαιο πως το κενό από τη διάλυση του κοινωνικού ιστού θα *το* αναπλήρωνε το οργανωμένο έγκλημα.



...που μια ζωή μάς μαθαίνουν ότι είναι "λάθος". ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...που μια ζωή μάς μαθαίνουν ότι είναι "λάθος". ;)



Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να μου το έχουν πει, αλλά έχω πετάξει στην πορεία πολλά απ' όσα μου έχουν πει, ή μπορεί και να παράπεσε.

*Ελεύθερο άφησε το Πακιστάν κορυφαίο στέλεχος των αφγανών Ταλιμπάν*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231266023

Να το πάλι το φαινόμενο, με τα δύο ουδέτερα. Εδώ αρκεί να βάλεις το μυαλό σου να δουλέψει. Δεν μου φταίει κανένας που διάβασα:
Κορυφαίο στέλεχος των αφγανών Ταλιμπάν [υποκείμενο] άφησε ελεύθερο το Πακιστάν [αντικείμενο]
και δεν καταλάβαινα τι διάβαζα! Ώρα να ξεκουραστώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...που μια ζωή μάς μαθαίνουν ότι είναι "λάθος". ;)



Says who? Γιατί εκεί τα λένε αλλιώς: *Αντωνυμική επανάληψη (Τη γραμματική μου τη θέλω με πολλά παραδείγματα).*


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να μου το έχουν πει, αλλά έχω πετάξει στην πορεία πολλά απ' όσα μου έχουν πει, ή μπορεί και να παράπεσε.
> 
> *Ελεύθερο άφησε το Πακιστάν κορυφαίο στέλεχος των αφγανών Ταλιμπάν*
> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231266023
> ...



Φταίει ο τιτλατζής, που προφανώς δεν είναι μέλος της ΕΔΑ (Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Αναγνώστη), γιατί αν ήταν, θα έβαζε εκείνος το μυαλό του να δουλέψει και θα έγραφε π.χ.:

*Ελεύθερο αφέθηκε από το Πακιστάν κορυφαίο στέλεχος των Αφγανών Ταλιμπάν
*
ή καλύτερα: 
*Απελευθερώθηκε από το Πακιστάν κορυφαίο στέλεχος των Αφγανών Ταλιμπάν*

ή ακόμη καλύτερα και πιο σύντομα, τιτλατζίδικα όπου το μέγεθος μετράει: 
*Το Πακιστάν απελευθέρωσε κορυφαίο στέλεχος των Αφγανών Ταλιμπάν*


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά τότε δεν θα είναι δημοσιογραφίστικο το στυλ. Το κατέστρεψες!


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά τότε δεν θα είναι δημοσιογραφίστικο το στυλ. Το κατέστρεψες!



Ωχ, συγγνώμη. Έχεις δίκαιο.  Άλλη μια προσπάθεια: Δημοσιογραφίστικο δεν θα είναι, το στυλ, κατεστραμμένο, τότε.

Άλλαξα θέμα. 
Έχω μεγάλη αλλεργία*,* πια, στα αχρείαστα, στραβοβαλμένα κόμματα. Βρε παιδιά, το «τώρα» και το «πια» τα 'χετε κάνει παντού αμφίκλειστα κι αυτά σαν το «, όμως,», το «, λοιπόν,», το «, αλλά,», το «, άρα,» κλπ. *Σύνδεσμοι *είναι (όχι το _πια _και το _τώρα_, βέβαια) και δεν χρειάζονται παντού μηχανικά το κόμμα και στα δύο άκρα! 
Γαμώτο κέρατο, μου, τι, διάολο, κάνετε; Με το κόμμα πληρώνεστε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2013)

Πού θα συζητήσουμε το δόλιο αφγανών/Αφγανών; Α, όχι πάλι; ΟΚ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού θα συζητήσουμε το δόλιο αφγανών/Αφγανών; Α, όχι πάλι; ΟΚ...



Αν έρθει σε κανέναν η όρεξη για «ναι πάλι», στο κατάλληλο νήμα: *Σωστότερο το "Έλληνες" ή το "έλληνες";*


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2013)

Εγώ έχω μια απορία γλωσσικής φύσεως. Διαβάζω παντού: Στην έρευνα στο σπίτι του γενικού γραμματέα της Χρυσής Αυγής Νίκου Μιχαλολιάκου βρέθηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν ενα πιστόλι, ένα περίστροφο και ένα κυνηγετικό όπλο που κατείχε χωρίς άδεια.

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί η σύνταξη αυτή δεν με καλύπτει: μόνο το κυνηγετικό όπλο κατείχε χωρίς άδεια ή και τα άλλα; Θα μου πεις, αν ήταν το δεύτερο θα είχε κόμμα πριν το "που", αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2013)

Γι' αυτό, εδώ ο προσεκτικός γραφιάς θα γράψει είτε «τα οποία κατείχε» είτε «που τα κατείχε».


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2013)

Ναι, αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω ότι δεν με καλύπτει η σύνταξη. Αν είχε ένα "το οποίο" ή "τα οποία" αντί για "που", θα καταλάβαινα τι γράφει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Ανεμόμυλοι σε δονκιχωτικά οράματα; Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς έναν αντίπαλο του πολιτικού και κοινωνικού υποκόσμου, μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο, με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό; Ερώτημα παλιό και, επί της ουσίας, αναπάντητο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_28/09/2013_520668

Αν σας έλεγα ότι με ενοχλεί η όποια αμφισημία υπάρχει εξαιτίας της γειτνίασης «οπλισμένο, με την τέχνη» (που με έκανε να νομίσω ότι ο αντίπαλος είναι οπλισμένος με την τέχνη κτλ), ποια λύση θα διαλέγατε για να αρθεί η αμφισημία και να γλιτώσετε από την γκρίνια μου;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ανεμόμυλοι σε δονκιχωτικά οράματα; Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς έναν αντίπαλο του πολιτικού και κοινωνικού υποκόσμου, μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο, με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό; Ερώτημα παλιό και, επί της ουσίας, αναπάντητο.
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_28/09/2013_520668



Ανεμόμυλοι σε δονκιχωτικά οράματα; Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό, έναν αντίπαλο που ανήκει στον πολιτικό και κοινωνικό υπόκοσμο, που είναι μοχθηρός και οπλισμένος; Ερώτημα παλιό και, επί της ουσίας, αναπάντητο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2013)

Εγώ συνήθως βάζω δυο ερωτηματικά, όπως κάνουμε και στον προφορικό λόγο αβίαστα:

Ανεμόμυλοι σε δονκιχωτικά οράματα; Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς έναν αντίπαλο του πολιτικού και κοινωνικού υποκόσμου, μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο; Με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό; Ερώτημα παλιό και, επί της ουσίας, αναπάντητο.

Ή και ερωτηματικά αντί για κόμματα μεταξύ των λύσεων που βλέπει ο αρθογράφος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ συνήθως βάζω δυο ερωτηματικά, όπως κάνουμε και στον προφορικό λόγο αβίαστα:
> 
> Ανεμόμυλοι σε δονκιχωτικά οράματα; Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς έναν αντίπαλο του πολιτικού και κοινωνικού υποκόσμου, μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο; Με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό; Ερώτημα παλιό και, επί της ουσίας, αναπάντητο.
> 
> Ή και ερωτηματικά αντί για κόμματα μεταξύ των λύσεων που βλέπει ο αρθογράφος.




Νομίζω ότι η εκδοχή σου αλλοιώνει ελαφρώς το νόημα. Ο αρθογράφος ρωτάει πώς μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τον αντίπαλο χρησιμοποιώντας ως εργαλείο την τέχνη. Δεν αναρωτιέται «πώς μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τον αντίπαλο;» για να προσφέρει στη συνέχεια εναλλακτικές («με την τέχνη; με τον πολιτισμό;»)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 29, 2013)

Α, δεν το αντιλήφθηκα, συγγνώμη. Τότε ή θα έκανα αυτό που έκανες κι εσύ ή θα έβαζα το "μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο" σε παύλες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2013)

Με ένα απλό ερωτηματικό:

 Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς έναν αντίπαλο του πολιτικού και κοινωνικού υποκόσμου, μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο; Με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό; 

Καλύτερα χωρίς το κόμμα:

Πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς έναν αντίπαλο του πολιτικού και κοινωνικού υποκόσμου μοχθηρό και οπλισμένο; Με την τέχνη, με τον πολιτισμό, με ένα έργο μουσικό ή λογοτεχνικό;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Σε επιστολή του ΑΠΘ σε σχέση με τις διεθνείς λίστες κατάταξης των πανεπιστημίων που βρήκα στο protagon.gr (είναι πιθανό να σας ενδιαφέρει το συνολικό περιεχόμενο της σελίδας) διαβάζω:

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε κακό στην αυτογνωσία της σχετικής θέσης κάποιου μεταξύ των ομότιμών του.

Υποθέτω ότι η _αυτογνωσία_ μπορεί να έχει ένα μόνο «άμεσο αντικείμενο» και αυτό περιέχεται ήδη στη λέξη (ο εαυτός μας > αυτο-). Πώς θα προτιμούσατε να διατυπωθεί η πρόταση; Εύκολη λύση: Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε κακό στο να γνωρίζει κάποιος τη σχετική θέση του μεταξύ των ομοτίμων του.


----------



## Themis (Nov 22, 2013)

Θα διατηρούσα την _αυτογνωσία_, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι περιέχει κάτι παραπάνω από την απλή γνώση ενός γεγονότος. Περιέχει και την αποδοχή του γεγονότος, όσο κι αν αυτή ψαλιδίζει τις φτερούγες του εγώ. Μου φαίνεται λοιπόν προτιμότερη η "αυτογνωσία ως προς/ όσον αφορά". Η εναλλακτική λύση θα ήταν η αντικατάσταση της _αυτογνωσίας_ από τη _συνειδητοποίηση_ και η διατήρηση του άμεσου αντικειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Εύστοχες και οι δύο επιλογές σου. Καλά έκανα και ρώτησα λοιπόν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Σχετικά με τις λίστες κατάταξης: το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η αυτογνωσία των ιδρυμάτων, η οποία υπάρχει και χωρίς τις λίστες, αλλά η ενημέρωση του κοινού. Γιάυτό άλλωστε φτιάχνονται οι λίστες αυτές, Όχι για να μάθει ο καθηγητής του ΜΙΤ ότι είναι πιο τυχερός από τον καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημιού της Αντίς Αμπέμπας*. 

*Όχι τυχαία επιλογή, καθώς το συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο πέρσι αναζητούσε διεθνείς εθελοντές για να το βοηθήσουν να οργανωθεί κατά τα διεθνή πρότυπα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2013)

Εμένα αυτό που με ενοχλεί σ' αυτές τις λίστες είναι ότι έχουν 500 αξιολογικά κριτήρια, εκ των οποίων η ποιότητα της ύλης, η σωστή κατανομή της και η αποτελεσματικότητα της διαδικασίας δεν παίζουν ποτέ τον κύριο και σημαντικότερο ρόλο. Οι εγκαταστάσεις του πανεπιστημίου, το κλίμα και λοιπά παρελκόμενα με ενδιαφέρουν από ελάχιστα ως απολύτως καθόλου. Σημασία έχει κατά πόσο βγαίνεις άνθρωπος με πιο αναπτυγμένη παιδεία και μορφωτικό επίπεδο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Σε πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στην Αυγή με τίτλο «Ο διάσπαρτος πόλεμος και οι αναπόφευκτες αποφάσεις», ο Δημήτρης Σεβαστάκης (ζωγράφος και καθηγητής της Αρχιτεκτονικής του ΕΜΠ) γράφει:

Ο καθένας έχει την τραυματική του εμπειρία από το Δημόσιο, αφού ξέρουμε ότι οι κομματικές στρούγκες που καθόρισαν (εξοργιστικά) την ανθρωπογεωγραφία του δεν διατρέχονταν από υψηλά ποιοτικά κριτήρια. 

Διαπνέονταν; Διακρίνονταν; Άλλο καλύτερο;


----------



## Themis (Dec 25, 2013)

Επίσης: εμφορούνταν, διακατέχονταν.


----------



## cougr (Dec 25, 2013)

Εγώ είχα σκεφτεί το _διέπονταν_.


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2013)

Θα το βάλω στα μεζεδάκια του Σαββάτου -μάλλον εμφορούνταν, αλλά και τα διαπνέονταν. διέπονταν παίζουν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2013)

Έγραψα εδώ μια γρήγορη σημείωση για την γνωστή (ελπίζω!) διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _βάσανο_ (ουδέτερο) και τη _βάσανο_ (θηλυκό) — κυρίως για να συζητήσουμε αυτή τη χρήση του που με δυσκολεύει:

Ποιος κόσμος θα επικρατήσει; O κόσμος του Λιάπη ή ο κόσμος του Ειδικού Φρουρού ; O κόσμος ενός πολιτικού με νοοτροπία φεουδάρχη που δεν το ’χει σε τίποτε να περάσει την όχθη της παραβατικότητας για να γλιτώσει τα 500-1.000 ευρώ από τα δημόσια ταμεία ή ο κόσμος του 26χρονου Ειδικού Φρουρού που μην αντέχοντας τη σκέψη πως τραυμάτισε θανάσιμα μια ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα δίνει τέλος στη ζωή του;

Ποιος θα υπερισχύσει; O ανάλγητος που νομίζει ότι του χρωστά η κοινωνία ή αυτός που *δεν μπορεί να αντέξει τη βάσανο ενός δυστυχήματος* που προκάλεσε; Aυτήν την αντίθεση ανέδειξε με την αυτοκτονία του ο νεαρός φρουρός που ενδεχομένως, είτε λόγω κακής ορατότητας είτε λόγω ταχύτητας τραυμάτισε θανάσιμα την ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα το βράδυ της Κυριακής στο Χαλάνδρι.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_24/12/2013_544076

Τι είναι εδώ; Η δοκιμασία του δυστυχήματος ή η ψυχική οδύνη, το βάσανο; (Με την _οδύνη_ στη θέση της _βασάνου_ δεν θα είχα απορία...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 26, 2013)

Εμένα μού φαίνεται για το βάσανο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2013)

Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο, είναι προφανές ότι εννοεί την ψυχική οδύνη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Διαβάζω αυτό σε κείμενο στο protagon.gr:

Ο Θεόδωρος Καλλίνος, ένας από τους τελευταίους-αν όχι ο τελευταίος- Καπεταναίους του ΕΛΑΣ από τη Σύσκεψη της Λαμίας, σε ηλικία 99 χρονών πέθανε στις 9 Ιανουαρίου στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=30841

Ένας συχνός πονοκέφαλος είναι το πώς το κείμενο μιας παρενθετικής πρότασης δεν θα σπάει τη συντακτική ροή των συμφραζομένων, για να μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε το κείμενο δυνατά χωρίς να σκοντάψουμε και να πέσουμε. Στο «αν όχι ο τελευταίος- Καπεταναίους» εγώ σκοντάφτω και πέφτω. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε «ένας από τους τελευταίους καπεταναίους — αν όχι ο τελευταίος», εδώ ίσως θα καταφύγουμε στο «ο τελευταίος ή ένας από τους τελευταίους καπεταναίους του ΕΛΑΣ».

Ένα άλλο κείμενο (στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή αυτό) λέει:
Σε μια από τις κωμωδίες με τον Χοντρό και Λιγνό (ενδέχεται ο τίτλος να είναι «A-Haunting We Will Go», 1942), ο Χοντρός αγοράζει με τα τελευταία τους δολάρια μια μηχανή που τυπώνει πλαστά χαρτονομίσματα από κάποιους λωποδύτες.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_11/01/2014_535438

Η ταινία είναι αυτή πραγματικά, θα έγραφα «με τον Χοντρό και τον Λιγνό», και θα άλλαζα τη σύνταξη ως εξής (κρύβω τη δική μου εκδοχή γιατί δεν αποκλείεται να βρείτε μόνοι σας καλύτερη):



Spoiler



Σε μια από τις κωμωδίες με τον Χοντρό και τον Λιγνό (ενδέχεται ο τίτλος να είναι «A-Haunting We Will Go», 1942), ο Χοντρός, με τα τελευταία τους δολάρια, αγοράζει από κάποιους λωποδύτες μια μηχανή που τυπώνει πλαστά χαρτονομίσματα.
Ή: ...ο Χοντρός ξοδεύει τα τελευταία τους δολάρια για να αγοράσει...

Κάνω αυτές οι αλλαγές για να μην έχω «μια μηχανή που τυπώνει πλαστά χαρτονομίσματα από κάποιους λωποδύτες».


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Με το πρώτο διάβασμα εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ήταν 99 ετών στη σύσκεψη και ήρθε τελευταίος στη Λαμία.
Χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση, ε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Εκτός από την ξεκούραση που χρειάζεσαι εσύ, αυτό θα ήταν το δεύτερο ρετουσάρισμα της πρότασης: 
...πέθανε στις 9 Ιανουαρίου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, σε ηλικία 99 χρονών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Το παρακάτω πρέπει να είναι μέρος του συνδρόμου «θέλω ακριβώς 480 λέξεις» που βασανίζει τους δημοσιογράφους της έντυπης δημοσιογραφίας. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται πώς μια έμπειρη πένα χώνει δύο επαναλήψεις / πλεονασμούς σε μία πρόταση:

Είναι σαφές ότι ο πρωθυπουργός κ. Αντώνης Σαμαράς ήθελε προφανώς να αποδείξει ότι η άσκηση της προεδρίας της Ε.Ε. από την Ελλάδα αποτελεί απόδειξη ότι η χώρα έχει αμετάκλητα διασωθεί.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_12/01/2014_535531

Μια απόπειρα βελτίωσης, αν και σημαίνει ότι κάπου αλλού θα πρέπει να προστεθούν τουλάχιστον 5 λέξεις. 



Spoiler



Ο πρωθυπουργός κ. Αντώνης Σαμαράς ήθελε προφανώς να αποδείξει με την άσκηση της προεδρίας της Ε.Ε. από την Ελλάδα ότι η χώρα έχει αμετάκλητα διασωθεί.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 14, 2014)

Ερώτηση: η επανάληψη της πρόθεσης στα σύνθετα ρήματα (αν το λέω σωστά), δηλαδή οι φράσεις του τύπου _εισάγω μέσα, συζητώ/συναντιέμαι/συνεδριάζω μαζί με_ κ.λπ., θεωρούνται λάθος ή απλώς σημείο βελτίωσης;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2014)

Περιττά και για πέταμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Στο φως το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο».
> 
> *Τα δακτυλόγραφα του θρυλικού μυθιστορήματος του Βασίλι Γκρόσμαν «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο», ενός από τα αριστουργήματα του 20ού αιώνα που θεωρείται εφάμιλλο του «Πόλεμος και Ειρήνη» του Τολστόι, καταχωνιασμένα για περισσότερα από πενήντα χρόνια στα αρχεία των ρωσικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών, βγήκαν επιτέλους στο φως!*



Από το ίδιο άρθρο, λίγο πιο κάτω:

Γραμμένο μεταξύ 1948 και 1960, το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο», όπου ζωντανεύουν πάνω από 150 χαρακτήρες, είναι ένα ρεαλιστικό όσο και μεγαλειώδες πανόραμα της σοβιετικής κοινωνίας κατά τη διάρκεια του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, στο βασικό αφηγηματικό κορμό του οποίου ενσωματώνονται πολλές δευτερεύουσες ιστορίες, συνδεδεμένες όλες με τα έργα και τις ημέρες μιας μεγάλης οικογένειας, από την προεπαναστατική ήδη εποχή. Για το ωκεάνιο αυτό έργο που, δυστυχώς, παραμένει αμετάφραστο στα ελληνικά, παρ' όλο που στη Δύση κυκλοφορεί εδώ και τρεις δεκαετίες, ο Γκρόσμαν άρδευσε από την προσωπική του εμπειρία στο μέτωπο, με την ιδιότητα του πολεμικού ανταποκριτή της επίσημης εφημερίδας του Κόκκινου Στρατού «Κόκκινο Αστέρι», δίνοντας, μεταξύ άλλων, συγκλονιστικές περιγραφές της μάχης του Στάλινγκραντ.

«Ωκεάνιο»  Εντάξει, ο Ωκεανός ήταν (κατά μια εκδοχή) ο ισχυρότερος Τιτάνας, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει και ότι το ο υπερθετικός του τιτάνιου έργου είναι το ωκεάνιος;

Όσο για την εκεί χρήση του «άρδευσε», είναι κτγμ απλώς λάθος. Ο Γκρόσμαν _άντλησε_, δεν άρδευσε...

Έχω και άλλη μία ένσταση: Είναι σωστό εκείνο το «προσωπική του εμπειρία»; Μια και μοναδική ήταν αυτή η εμπειρία; Εγώ θα πρότεινα εδώ τον πληθυντικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο για την εκεί χρήση του «άρδευσε», είναι κτγμ απλώς λάθος. Ο Γκρόσμαν _άντλησε_, δεν άρδευσε...



Έχω την εντύπωση, αλλά μπορεί να είμαι και υπερβολικός, ότι για αυτό το μπέρδεμα φταίει το λόγιο _αρύομαι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

Καθόλου απίθανο, αλλά τότε θα έπρεπε βέβαια _αρύ*σ*θηκε_. Τρέχα γύρευε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

Στο άρθρο του Γ. Βαρουφάκη για το απεχθές χρέος (που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ, ενώ εδώ είναι το δικό μας νήμα για τα απεχθή και τα επαχθή) μπορούμε να βρούμε υλικό για μερικές ακόμα γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις. Εδώ θα περιοριστώ στις διατυπώσεις με το _απεχθές_.

Ο τίτλος του άρθρου είναι «Το άτοπον του απεχθούς», άρα δεν φοβίζει η γενική πτώση. Ας δούμε και άλλες αναφορές στο επίθετο της επικαιρότητας:


Πότε έχει νόημα να χαρακτηρίσει μια κυβέρνηση το δημόσιο χρέος ως απεχθές;
το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανε [..] η νέα «κυβέρνηση» ήταν να κηρύξει το δημόσιο χρέος της χώρας «απεχθές»
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το δημόσιο χρέος κηρύχθηκε «απεχθές» από κυβερνήσεις ή δυνάμεις κατοχής
την Ελλάδα δεν την αφορά καθόλου αυτή η υπόθεση (χαρακτηρισμού του χρέους μας ως απεχθές).
η μονομερής [...] διαγραφή του χρέους (που είναι ο μόνος λόγος να χαρακτηρισθεί ως απεχθές)
κι άλλο να το χαρακτηρίσεις απεχθές
πρέπει να ξεχάσει την ιδέα του χαρακτηρισμού του χρέους (ή μέρους του) ως απεχθές.
Η ανακήρυξη του χρέους, ή μέρους του, ως απεχθές αποτελεί δήλωση ότι
αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να διαγράψει μέρος του χρέους του [...], δεν έχει λόγο να το κηρύξει απεχθές
Πόσο από το χρέος μας οφείλεται σε διαφθορά, δεν νομιμοποιείται, και θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί απεχθές;

Δύο είναι τα κυριότερα σχόλια:

1. Υπάρχουν περίσσια «ως». Στις περιπτώσεις ρημάτων όπως _χαρακτηρίζω_ ή _ανακηρύσσω_, ταιριάζει το «ως» αν ακολουθεί ουσιαστικό, π.χ.
H πράξη του χαρακτηρίστηκε ως υπεξαίρεση. (ΛΚΝ)
Είναι το μοναδικό παράδειγμα με «ως» που βρήκα σε ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ. Τα άλλα είναι:


Το κτίριο χαρακτηρίστηκε διατηρητέο.
χαρακτήρισε τους συκοφάντες του οπαδούς του σκοταδισμού
Το δικαστήριο τον κήρυξε ένοχο.
Κηρύχτηκε λιποτάχτης.
Ο βασιλιάς κηρύχτηκε έκπτωτος.
Ανακηρύχτηκε νικητής στο αγώνισμα του δρόμου / Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας.
Ο στρατός ανακήρυξε αυτοκράτορα το Μέγα Κωνσταντίνο.
H Εκκλησία μας ανακήρυξε άγιο τον Κοσμά τον Αιτωλό.
ανακηρύχθηκε ακαδημαϊκός
το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών ανακήρυξε τον Οδ. Ελύτη επίτιμο διδάκτορα τής Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής

Άρα:

Πότε έχει νόημα να χαρακτηρίσει μια κυβέρνηση το δημόσιο χρέος ως απεχθές;
το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανε [..] η νέα «κυβέρνηση» ήταν να κηρύξει το δημόσιο χρέος της χώρας «απεχθές» (σωστό, θα μπορούσαν να φύγουν και τα εισαγωγικά)
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το δημόσιο χρέος κηρύχθηκε «απεχθές» από κυβερνήσεις ή δυνάμεις κατοχής (ίδιο σχόλιο)
η μονομερής [...] διαγραφή του χρέους (που είναι ο μόνος λόγος να χαρακτηρισθεί ως απεχθές)
κι άλλο να το χαρακτηρίσεις απεχθές (σωστό)
αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να διαγράψει μέρος του χρέους του [...], δεν έχει λόγο να το κηρύξει απεχθές (σωστό)
Πόσο από το χρέος μας οφείλεται σε διαφθορά, δεν νομιμοποιείται, και θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί απεχθές; (σωστό)


2. (Σχόλιο που έκανε χτες κι ο Σαραντάκος) Το επίθετο μετά το «ως» πρέπει κανονικά να είναι στην ίδια πτώση με το ουσιαστικό που προηγήθηκε. Κάποιοι δηλαδή θέλουμε να δούμε γενική πτώση μετά από το «ανακήρυξη / χαρακτηρισμός του χρέους ως …».

Παράδειγμα του Γεωργακά με «σαν»:
η ανακήρυξη από τον OHE του 1975 σαν έτους της γυναίκας
Και από το ΛΝΕΓ:
ο χαρακτηρισμός μιας διαδικασίας ως διερευνητικής

Σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση, «απεχθούς». Μπήκε στον τίτλο και, αν δεν σοκάρει, πρέπει να μπει και μετά το «ως», π.χ.

την Ελλάδα δεν την αφορά καθόλου αυτή η υπόθεση (χαρακτηρισμού του χρέους μας ως απεχθές απεχθούς).
[*]πρέπει να ξεχάσει την ιδέα του χαρακτηρισμού του χρέους (ή μέρους του) ως απεχθές απεχθούς.
[*]Η ανακήρυξη του χρέους, ή μέρους του, ως απεχθές απεχθούς αποτελεί δήλωση ότι [...]

Μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε μόνο αν γυρίσουμε τις συντάξεις με ουσιαστικό (_ανακήρυξη, χαρακτηρισμός_) σε συντάξεις με ρήματα:

την Ελλάδα δεν την αφορά καθόλου αυτή η υπόθεση (να χαρακτηρίσουμε το χρέος μας απεχθές).
Το να ανακηρύξουμε απεχθές το χρέος ή μέρος του αποτελεί δήλωση ότι…

(Με την ευκαιρία: Ευχαριστούμε δύο τουλάχιστον σχολιαστές του κειμένου στον protagon.gr για τα καλά τους λόγια για τη Λεξιλογία.  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Συχνά λέμε (και δικαίως, κτγμ) ότι τα ελληνικά είναι μια γλώσσα με μεγάλες ανοχές στη σύνταξη των προτάσεων της. Τυπικά, βέβαια, τα ελληνικά είναι μια γλώσσα που ανήκει στην κατηγορία SVO, αλλά πολύ χαλαρά. Μερικές φορές, όμως, αυτή η τυπική σειρά δημιουργεί ασάφειες. Παράδειγμα, ο τίτλος σε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την πείνα και τον θάνατο στην Ινδία: Ένας Ινδός αγρότης αυτοκτονεί κάθε τριάντα λεπτά.

Εδώ, ο αναγνώστης θα κοντοσταθεί για ένα δέκατο του δευτερολέπτου προτού το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης υπερνικήσει την ασάφεια του συντακτικού. Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να είναι ο ίδιος αγρότης που αυτοκτονεί κάθε 30 λεπτά. Δεν είναι όμως μια από τις εξαιρέσεις όπου θα ήταν προτιμότερη μια αλλαγή στη δομή της πρότασης; Θα κοντοστεκόμασταν καθόλου αν ο τίτλος ήταν: Κάθε τριάντα λεπτά αυτοκτονεί ένας Ινδός αγρότης;


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα κοντοστεκόμασταν καθόλου αν ο τίτλος ήταν: Κάθε τριάντα λεπτά αυτοκτονεί ένας Ινδός αγρότης;



Ρετούς στα ρετούς:
Θα κοντοστεκόμασταν καθόλου αν ο τίτλος ήταν «Κάθε τριάντα λεπτά αυτοκτονεί ένας Ινδός αγρότης»;

Η πρότασή μου, για να φανεί ότι το ερωτηματικό δεν είναι μέρος του τίτλου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Σωστά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2014)

Στην καθομιλουμένη νομίζω θα βάζαμε ένα "και" ανάμεσα, τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό συνηθίζω. Δηλαδή: "κάθε τριάντα λεπτά αυτοκτονεί κι ένας Ινδός αγρότης". Στον γραπτό λόγο δεν ξέρω πόσο στέκει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Την γκρίνια την έχω ξανακάνει, σε σχέση με την απόδοση των _little_ και _few_. Να τα πω κι εδώ.

Η γραμμή Μαζινό θα ήταν απόρθητη σε μια επίθεση από στρατεύματα του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου αλλά άντεξε λίγες μέρες στην επέλαση των σύγχρονων μηχανοκίνητων μονάδων των ναζί. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/751643/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-anagkaia--metarry8mish

Δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος: η κατανόηση επιτυγχάνεται με τη βοήθεια του νοήματος και του _αλλά_ — αλλά μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα αν διαβαστεί με λάθος έμφαση. Το _λίγος_ δεν έχει πάντα αρνητική σημασία, μπορεί να έχει και θετική. π.χ. Η γραμμή Μαζινό δεν ήταν απόρθητη αλλά άντεξε λίγες μέρες κτλ. Η έμφαση είναι στο _άντεξε_ και η σημασία είναι θετική. Στην πρόταση που έφερα θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε να τονίσουμε το _λίγες_ για να φανεί η αρνητική σημασία της λέξης. Υπάρχει ωστόσο η δυνατότητα να την κάνουμε σαφέστερη με κάποια από τις παρακάτω διατυπώσεις:

άντεξε *πολύ λίγες μέρες* στην επέλαση των σύγχρονων μηχανοκίνητων μονάδων των ναζί
άντεξε *λίγες μόνο μέρες* στην επέλαση των σύγχρονων μηχανοκίνητων μονάδων των ναζί
άντεξε *ελάχιστες μέρες* στην επέλαση των σύγχρονων μηχανοκίνητων μονάδων των ναζί
*δεν* άντεξε *παρά λίγες / παρά ελάχιστες μέρες* στην επέλαση των σύγχρονων μηχανοκίνητων μονάδων των ναζί (ρογήρεια συνεισφορά)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 3, 2014)

"αλλά δεν άντεξε παρά λίγες/ ελάχιστες ημέρες στην επέλαση...". Κι έτσι είναι σαφές πού δίνεται έμφαση. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Το πρόσθεσα κιόλας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2014)

Κι εγώ το ρογήρειο θα έγραφα, ίσως και "αλλά άντεξε *μόνο *λίγες μέρες", μπορεί και με την προσθήκη ενός _τελικά_ μετά το _αλλά_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Επειδή θα απουσιάσω για λίγο, λέω να σας βάλω μια σπαζοκεφαλιά. Ποιες αλλαγές μπαίνετε στον πειρασμό να κάνετε στο παρακάτω; (από Π. Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή της Κυριακής)

Αποκαλύπτει μια περίεργη διαταραχή στη Δικαιοσύνη, που δεν θέλει απλώς να κάνει τη δουλειά της, αλλά να υποκαταστήσει και την εργασία άλλων. 

http://www.kathimerini.gr/754110/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/diataraxh-sth-dikaiosynh

Βάλτε τις απαντήσεις σας μέσα σε SPOILER tags.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

Ας πούμε, το ελάχιστο:


Spoiler



Αποκαλύπτει μια περίεργη διαταραχή στη Δικαιοσύνη, που δεν θέλει *αρκείται* απλώς να κάνει τη δουλειά της, αλλά *θέλει να κάνει* να υποκαταστήσει και την εργασία άλλων.


και για ακόμη περισσότερο, μέσα και στο επικριτικό πνεύμα του άρθρου:


Spoiler



Αποκαλύπτει μια περίεργη διαταραχή στη Δικαιοσύνη, που δεν θέλει *αρκείται* απλώς να κάνει τη δουλειά της, αλλά *θέλει να μπαίνει* να υποκαταστήσει και την εργασία και στα χωράφια άλλων.


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2014)

Spoiler



Αποκαλύπτει μια περίεργη διαταραχή στη Δικαιοσύνη, μια Δικαιοσύνη που δεν θέλει απλώς να κάνει τη δουλειά της, αλλά να υποκαταστήσει και την εργασία άλλων..


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Με τον άλφα ή τον βήτα τρόπο τα πιάσατε όλα (που ενοχλούσαν εμένα τουλάχιστον). :clap:


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Έχω μια μικρή συλλογή από περιπτώσεις σαν την παρακάτω, αλλά τις έχω σκόρπια, και θα αργήσω να τις συμμαζέψω. Η σημερινή λέει:

Με αφορμή τις συζητήσεις για την κατάργησή της [της ενιαίας τιμής των βιβλίων], πολύς κόσμος (πολύ περισσότερος από αυτούς που αγοράζουν συστηματικά βιβλία) έμαθε τι σήμαινε μέχρι τώρα ενιαία τιμή, πότε καθιερώθηκε, τι αφορούσε. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/757538/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/eniaia-timh-polles-agores

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι (πιθανότατα το έχω αναφέρει και παλιότερα) τα επιρρήματα της δημοτικής που θυμίζουν πληθυντικό του ουδέτερου επιθέτου όταν τοποθετούνται μπροστά από πληθυντικό ουδέτερου ουσιαστικού και ξαφνικά αλλάζουν εντελώς σημασία. Τι στο καλό είναι τα «συστηματικά βιβλία»; 

Επιδιώκω να αλλάξω τη σύνταξη και να απομακρύνω το επίρρημα από την κακή παρέα του ουσιαστικού ή να το πω περιφραστικά. Ποια λύση θα προτιμούσατε εδώ; Αν σας ενοχλεί, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Θα έκανα την αλλαγή: πολύ περισσότερος από αυτούς που αγοράζουν συστηματικά βιβλία >>> πολύ περισσότερος από τους συστηματικούς αγοραστές


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

...
Χωρίς αλλαγή λέξεων, παρά μόνο της σειράς τους: «πολύ περισσότερος από αυτούς που συστηματικά αγοράζουν βιβλία».

Παρότι δεν μου πολυαρέσει, αν θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε το _συστηματικά, _υπάρχει και η λύση: «πολύ περισσότερος από αυτούς που κατά σύστημα αγοράζουν βιβλία».


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2014)

Θα το πω ψιθυριστά (είναι μεσάνυχτα, δεν μας ακούει κανείς, έτσι;). Αν είχε διατηρηθεί το καθαρευουσιάνικο —ως δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

Χμ, χμ, ναι ... η λύση του Δαεμάνου είναι απλή και καλή.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Θα το πω ψιθυριστά (είναι μεσάνυχτα, δεν μας ακούει κανείς, έτσι; ). Αν είχε διατηρηθεί το καθαρευουσιάνικο —ως δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.
> ...



Κι αυτό που μου 'χει τύχει, πώς θα το κάναμε, «αόκνως»; 



daeman said:


> ....
> ...
> Οπότε λέω να σας πω για τότε που βρήκα εκείνο το χαμένο πράγμα.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Εκτός από τη συλλογή με τα επιρρήματα που θα μπορούσαν να διαβαστούν σαν ουδέτερα ουσιαστικά, μια άλλη μεγάλη συλλογή που θα φέρω κάποια μέρα εδώ (όταν θα τακτοποιήσω τα πεντέφια με τα bookmarks, του αγίου Ποτέ δηλαδή) θα περιλαμβάνει τις ξεκρέμαστες παρενθέσεις: τις παρενθετικές διατυπώσεις που είναι αδύνατο να εντάξεις συντακτικά στη ροή του διαβάσματός σου. Ίσως έχω αναφέρει ήδη μια τέτοια πιο πάνω (βρίσκω περίπου μία την εβδομάδα), αλλά η παρακάτω, από την προσεκτική πένα του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου, είναι από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές:

Το βιβλίο του Κουφοντίνα πούλησε, λένε, την πρώτη εβδομάδα της κυκλοφορίας του 10.000 αντίτυπα, προμήνυμα μιας λαμπρής εμπορικής σταδιοδρομίας. Και στο σημείο αυτό αναδεικνύεται *μία από τις κεντρικές, αν όχι η κεντρική, παραμέτρους* της θλιβερής αυτής υπόθεσης. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/757877/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/giati-diavazoyn-koyfontina

Με ποιον τρόπο θα το στρώνατε εσείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

Στα βιαστικά, με αναδιάταξη και μικρή προσθήκη: Και στο σημείο αυτό αναδεικνύεται, αν όχι η κεντρική, [τουλάχιστον] μία από τις κεντρικές παραμέτρους της θλιβερής αυτής υπόθεσης.


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2014)

Εγώ θα το αναδιάτασσα ανάποδα: Και στο σημείο αυτό αναδεικνύεται μία από τις κεντρικές παραμέτρους της θλιβερής αυτής υπόθεσης, αν όχι η κεντρική. 

Ωστόσο, του Δόκτορα η λύση είναι καλύτερη αν παραμακρύνει η φράση (π.χ. της θλιβερής αυτής υπόθεσης που έχει εξοργίσει κάθε υγιώς σκεπτόμενο διανοούμενο).

Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έστρωνα την αρχική φράση.


----------



## Themis (Mar 14, 2014)

Η λύση του Δόκτορα είναι όντως εξαιρετική. Η πιο συμπυκνωμένη λύση θα ήταν πάντως: αναδεικνύεται μία - αν όχι η μοναδική - κεντρική παράμετρος...


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Λοιπόν, να ομολογήσω ότι η πρώτη πρόχειρη λύση που βλέπω εγώ υπηρετεί τη ροή αλλά αφήνει μια συντακτική εκκρεμότητα. Για να μην πολυλογώ, πώς θα σας φαινόταν αυτό εδώ;

Και στο σημείο αυτό αναδεικνύεται μία από τις κεντρικές, αν όχι η κεντρική, παράμετρος της θλιβερής αυτής υπόθεσης. 

Θυμίζει λίγο εκείνη την έλξη τού «πες σε όλους όσοι όσους θέλουν...». Και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με τα κόμματα...


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2014)

Και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω η αρχική μου πρόταση δεν μαρέσει, και πιο απλά (ή προφορικά) προτιμώ:

Και στο σημείο αυτό αναδεικνύεται μία από τις κεντρικές παραμέτρους, αν όχι η κεντρική, της θλιβερής αυτής υπόθεσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2014)

Επί της ουσίας, πάντως, το κείμενο παρουσιάζει και ένα πραγματολογικό πρόβλημα. Είτε θα υπάρχει μία κεντρική είτε θα υπάρχουν πολλές παράκεντρες παράμετροι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2014)

Αυτό δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω: στην εκπαίδευση ή στο κάπνισμα; Τελικά αποφάσισα να πρωτοτυπήσω και να το ρίξω στα Ρετούς:

Ένας άλλος φίλος γράφει:
_Το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί για να επιβεβαιώσει τη γνώμη μου περί βρετανικών πανεπιστημίων. Διάβασα αυτό: Σύμφωνα με νέα βρετανική επιστημονική έρευνα, οι άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία, πριν τα 11 έτη, είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό να αποκτήσουν στη συνέχεια υπέρβαρα αγόρια από τους άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία ή δεν το ξεκίνησαν ποτέ. [...]_ http://www.lifo.gr/now/life/45078

Με διάφορες λεπτομέρειες, ποσοστά κλπ. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ο καπνός του τσιγάρου μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεταβολικές διαταραχές, οι οποίες περνάνε στην επόμενη γενιά μέσω του σπέρματος. Ούτε λόγος ότι το κάπνισμα πριν τα 11 έτη συναντιέται σε συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες που τείνουν να τρέφονται και να τρέφουν τα παιδιά τους με τζανκ-φουντ που παχαίνει.

(Τρίτο που ξεσηκώνω από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου....)

Εγώ γέλασα διαβάζοντάς το παρεξηγήσιμο «πολύ πιο πιθανό να αποκτήσουν στη συνέχεια υπέρβαρα αγόρια από τους άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία». (Τέτοια όργια οι καπνιστές!)

Βέβαια, έτσι που είναι η σύνταξη εγώ θα έγραφα «παρά οι άνδρες που», δηλ. «οι άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε μικρή ηλικία είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό να αποκτήσουν στη συνέχεια υπέρβαρα αγόρια παρά οι άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία».

Τη σύγκριση με «από» θα την έκανα ως εξής:
«...οι άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε μικρή ηλικία έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να αποκτήσουν στη συνέχεια υπέρβαρα αγόρια από τους άνδρες που ξεκίνησαν το κάπνισμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία...».

Αλλά, με το «από», γελάω κάθε φορά που διαβάζω το απόσπασμα. Το βρόμικο μυαλό μου θα φταίει.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 5, 2014)

Τρόμαξα ότι θα είχε μεζεδάκι στο κείμενο του «φίλου» γιατί τον ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2014)

Τα περισσότερα «λάθη» που φιλοξενεί στη δική του στήλη με «μεζεδάκια» ο Μάικλ Κουίνιον στο ηλεδελτίο του Σαββάτου, κάτω από τον θεματικό τίτλο *Sic!*, αφορούν παρασυνδέσεις σαν την παραπάνω (#212) — όχι επειδή οι Αγγλοσάξονες δεν κάνουν λάθη ορθογραφικά ή στίξης, αλλά επειδή τα λάθη παρασύνδεσης βγάζουν λίγο παραπάνω γέλιο. Κλασικό παράδειγμα από το πιο πρόσφατο δελτίο:

The banning of celebrity chef Nigella Lawson from flying to the US featured in the _Independent_ [...]: “The 54-year-old, who is a judge on cookery show The Taste in the US, admitted she had taken cocaine seven times and also to smoking cannabis during a court hearing.”
http://www.worldwidewords.org/nl/xkss.htm
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ef-admitted-taking-illegal-drugs-9234134.html

Καλείται η λογική σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση να αποκρυπτογραφήσει τη σειρά και να την αποκαταστήσει λογικά: During a court hearing the 54-year-old κτλ.

Κάτι παρόμοιο βρήκα σε κείμενο του Θ. Γεωργακόπουλου στην Καθημερινή προ ημερών:

Ο βαρόνος Οσμάν κατεδάφισε το μισό Παρίσι για να το ξαναχτίσει πιο σωστά, με τα πλατιά βουλεβάρτα και τα ομοιόμορφα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα κι έτσι έφτιαξε την πόλη που σήμερα απολαμβάνουν 30 εκατομμύρια τουρίστες τον χρόνο μέσα σε 17 χρόνια, από το 1853 μέχρι το 1870. Αυτού του τύπου οι παρεμβάσεις στην εποχή μας είναι αδύνατες.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/758055/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/an-sw8ei-h-a8hna--swzetai-h-ellada

Θα έλεγα:
... κι έτσι, μέσα σε 17 χρόνια, από το 1853 μέχρι το 1870, έφτιαξε την πόλη που σήμερα απολαμβάνουν 30 εκατομμύρια τουρίστες τον χρόνο.


----------



## pontios (May 25, 2014)

Καλημέρα. 

'Η πρώτη κιόλας πρόταση μιας ελληνικής εγκυκλοπαίδειας έχει ως εξής (σχετικά με το γράμμα άλφα).

"Το γραμμα που παραμένει επικεφαλής του αλφαβήτου σε όλη τη διάρκεια και τις φάσεις της ιστορίας του". 

Η δομή της υπογραμμισμένης φράσης είναι σωστή;
Το πρώτο μέρος της φράσης, "σε όλη τη διάρκεια", ακούγεται μια χαρά ... με ενοχλεί το "και τις φάσεις" (που κανονικά θα χρειαζόταν "σε όλες").

You can get away with this phrase structure in English, of course - "Throughout the course and phases of history" would sound OK.


----------



## Themis (May 25, 2014)

Καλημέρα εκεί πέρα. Η νυχτερινή βάρδια έχει να απαντήσει τα εξής:
Δεν μου φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα η φράση. Η επανάληψη του "σε όλη", με κατάλληλη προσαρμογή γένους και αριθμού, εννοείται. Εκείνο που δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει θα ήταν να πούμε "στις" φάσεις. Για παράδειγμα, "Σε όλα τα προβλήματα και τις αναποδιές της ζωής μας καταφεύγουμε στη Λεξιλογία". Μια χαρά φράση είναι και δεν αφήνει καμιά αναποδιά απέξω. Είναι σαν να βγαίνει το "σε όλα" κοινός παράγοντας έξω από δύο προσθετέους που ακολουθούν: Σε όλα (τα προβλήματα + τις αναποδιές)...


----------



## pontios (May 25, 2014)

Η τρέχουσα βραδινή βάρδια στέλνει τις ευχαριστίες της προς τους υπερπόντιους φίλους, ειδικά στον Θέμη για την απλή και μαθηματικά εμπνευσμένη εξήγηση του. ;)


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2014)

Εμένα πάλι δεν μου κάθεται καλά εκείνο το _επικεφαλής_, που τείνω να πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει σε έμψυχα (βρίσκεται κανείς, ή μπαίνει, επικεφαλής μιας δραστηριότητας)...

... για να μην πιάσω και τα πραγματολογικά: Δεν μου φαίνεται ότι το άλφα βρίσκεται σταθερά στην κεφαλή όλων των αλφαβήτων όλου του κόσμου. Αφήνω στην άκρη το αιγυπτιακό και τα σημιτικά, για τα οποία θα χρειαζόταν συζήτηση κατά πόσο είναι γνήσια αλφάβητα, και φέρνω στο νου μου πρόχειρα το κέλτικο αλφάβητο όγκαμ και το νορδικό φούθαρκ.

Καληνύχτα σ' εσάς Εκεί Κάτω.


----------



## Themis (May 25, 2014)

Εαρίωνα, το απόσπασμα του Πόντιου φαίνεται να αναφέρεται μόνο στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Όσο για το "επικεφαλής" με άψυχα, μπορεί να ξενίζει, αλλά τι παραπάνω είναι από μια απλή μεταφορά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη ότι η αναφορά είναι σε ελληνικά αλφάβητα.

Ας δούμε όμως λίγο το θέμα και επί της ουσίας. Πότε καθιερώθηκε η σειρά του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου; Όταν άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται και για αρίθμηση; Πριν από τον αποικισμό προς δυσμάς --αφού το Α είναι στην αρχή και στο λατινικό αλφάβητο; Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα, όπως δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και στο επόμενο: υπήρχε αλφάβητο με άλλη καθιερωμένη σειρά νωρίτερα;


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2014)

Η σειρά των γραμμάτων είναι η καθιερωμένη από το φοινικικό αλφάβητο. Το πρωιμότερο εύρημα ελληνικού αλφαβήτου τοποθετείται χρονολογικά κοντά στο 800 π.Χ. (αλφάβητο του Φαγιούμ), αλλά είναι αμφισβητούμενο.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2014)

Ό,τι και να πείτε, το αλφάβητο με άλφα αρχίζει. Αν αρχίσει με κάτι άλλο, θα πάψει να είναι αλφάβητο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Σε καλό άρθρο του Νίκου Ξυδάκη διαβάζω:

οποιοσδήποτε Έλληνας ας αναλογιστεί ποιος θα εργάζεται βραχυμεσοπρόθεσμα για να παράγει πλούτο και προστιθέμενη αξία, ώστε να υπάρχουν λειτουργικές οικονομία και κοινωνία.

Θα λέγαμε π.χ. «θέλουμε να είναι λειτουργικές η οικονομία και η κοινωνία». Σας κάθεται ωστόσο καλά αυτό το μαθηματικό σχήμα «λειτουργικές οικονομία και κοινωνία»; Υποθέτω ότι έτσι πετυχαίνει να δείξει ότι το επίθετο είναι κοινός παράγοντας (κάτι που δεν θα ήταν 100% ξεκάθαρο από το «λειτουργική οικονομία και κοινωνία»). Ίσως καμιά φορά θα ήταν καλύτερο να μη φοβόμαστε την επανάληψη: «λειτουργική οικονομία και λειτουργική κοινωνία».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Το πρόβλημα είναι, κτγμ, στο «υπάρχουν» σε συνδυασμό με το «λειτουργικός» (το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα είχε, π.χ., το «_υφίστανται_»). Αν πεις, π.χ., _ώστε να *είναι/παραμένουν/διατηρούνται* λειτουργικές οικονομία και κοινωνία_ κάθεται μια χαρά.

Εμένα με ενοχλεί επίσης και εκείνο το «οποιοσδήποτε Έλληνας» στην αρχή (θα το έκανα «κάθε Έλληνας»).


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα με ενοχλεί επίσης και εκείνο το «οποιοσδήποτε Έλληνας» στην αρχή (θα το έκανα «κάθε Έλληνας»).


Αν αυτό (που το βλέπω συχνά) δεν το έχω ήδη αναφέρει θα πρέπει να ανησυχήσω — μήπως και έχω αρχίσει να το περνάω στο ντούκου.



drsiebenmal said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι, κτγμ, στο «υπάρχουν» σε συνδυασμό με το «λειτουργικός» (το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα είχε, π.χ., το «_υφίστανται_»). Αν πεις, π.χ., «_ώστε να *είναι/παραμένουν/διατηρούνται* λειτουργικές οικονομία και κοινωνία_» κάθεται μια χαρά.



Τη θεωρώ παρεξηγήσιμη αυτή τη σύνταξη. Εκτός από τη λύση με τα άρθρα («ώστε να παραμένουν λειτουργικές η οικονομία και η κοινωνία»), θα δοκίμαζα και τη μετακόμιση: «ώστε οικονομία και κοινωνία να παραμένουν λειτουργικές»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τη θεωρώ παρεξηγήσιμη αυτή τη σύνταξη. Εκτός από τη λύση με τα άρθρα («ώστε να παραμένουν λειτουργικές η οικονομία και η κοινωνία»), θα δοκίμαζα και τη μετακόμιση: «ώστε οικονομία και κοινωνία να παραμένουν λειτουργικές»).



Εντάξει, συμφωνώ ότι είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρες οι λύσεις με τα άρθρα ή τη μετακόμιση. Όμως εδώ ίσως σε ενοχλεί απλώς η ανυπαρξία ενός σημείου στίξης που θα είναι κάτι σαν μισό κόμμα (ας το συμβολίσω με αυτό εδώ: ø) για να δείξει μια στιγμιαία παύση: «ώστε να παραμένουν λειτουργικέςø οικονομία και κοινωνία».


----------



## Themis (Jun 22, 2014)

Πέρα από τις αναδιατυπώσεις και αναδιατάξεις που αναφέρατε, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι, για μένα τουλάχιστον, στη φράση "ώστε να υπάρχουν λειτουργικές οικονομία και κοινωνία", το μόνο που αποκλείεται ριζικά είναι ο πληθυντικός "λειτουργικές". Κατά τα άλλα, το ρήμα μπορεί να είναι είτε στον ενικό (φυσιολογικότερο, με πιο απρόσκοπτη ροή του λόγου) είτε στον πληθυντικό. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, το επίθετο προσδιορίζει _κατ' αρχήν_ και τα δύο ουσιαστικά. Για να μην τα προσδιορίζει, χρειάζεται συνήθως είτε να παρεμβάλλεται άρθρο ("για να υπάρχει _η_ λειτουργική οικονομία και _η_ κοινωνία") είτε να μη βοηθάει καθόλου το νόημα (εδώ π.χ. είναι μάλλον προφανές ότι δεν υπονοείται το ενδεχόμενο να μην υπάρχει καθόλου κοινωνία!). Στην τελευταία αυτή περίπτωση, είμαι σαφώς υπέρ της επανάληψης του επιθέτου και κατά του αγγλισμού που θέλει το επίθετο στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2014)

Φόρος τιμής στα 4 παιδιά που σκοτώθηκαν στη Γάζα από Ισραηλινό καλλιτέχνη: από ποιον σκοτώθηκαν; Πάντως όχι από τον καλλιτέχνη, όπως αφήνει αμφίσημα να εννοηθεί ο τιτλος...


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2014)

Το σύνδρομο του ξεκάρφωτου ποιητικού αιτίου :)

Φόρος τιμής από Ισραηλινό καλλιτέχνη στα τέσσερα παιδιά κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Από τις θλιβερές ειδήσεις για τη Λιβύη:

Οι κλοπές αυτοκινήτων είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο στη Λιβύη, όπου οι ένοπλες ομάδες δεν διστάζουν να επιτίθενται ούτε στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα των διπλωματικών αντιπροσωπειών.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231337405

Τι προτιμάτε;
α. δεν διστάζουν να επιτίθενται ούτε στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα
β. δεν διστάζουν να επιτίθενται ακόμα και στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα
γ. δεν διστάζουν να επιτεθούν ακόμα και στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα
δ. δεν διστάζουν να επιτεθούν ούτε στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

Το γ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 28, 2014)

Το δ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

...
Το γ. 
Το δ. δεν το βλέπω για λάθος, δηλαδή σε επιμέλεια δεν θα το πείραζα, ωστόσο το γ. μου φαίνεται μια στάλα πιο ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2014)

Κι εγώ με το γ είμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

Με το δ δεν θα είχα απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα —και δεν θα ήξερα, μάλιστα, ποιο να διαλέξω, το (γ) ή το (δ) αν δεν υπήρχε το άρθρο:  δεν διστάζουν να επιτεθούν ούτε _σε_ θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα. Γιατί; Τρέχα γύρευε γιατί. Λόξα, μάλλον.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

Εμένα ούτε το α και το β με ξενίζουν πάντως. Φανερώνουν μια διάρκεια της πράξης, μια επανάληψη, κάτι που ισχύει κιόλας... ;) 

Αλλά αν έπρεπε να διαγωνιστώ για το βραβείο ορθο-γλωσσίας, τότε ναι το γ και το δ είναι οι επιλογές μου.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 28, 2014)

Το γ, αλλά με κόμμα: δεν διστάζουν να επιτεθούν, ακόμα και στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα

Αν έβαζα το δ, θα ήθελα κόμμα κι ένα καν: δεν διστάζουν να επιτεθούν, ούτε καν στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Να πω και τις δικές μου σκέψεις:

Γιατί *ακόμα και* και όχι *ούτε*;
Τα _θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα_ συντάσσονται με το _επιτίθενται_, που δεν είναι αρνητικό. Δηλ. 
Επιτίθενται ακόμα και σε θωρακισμένα.
Τους αρέσει να επιτίθενται ακόμα και σε θωρακισμένα.
Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να επιτεθούν ακόμα και σε θωρακισμένα.
Δεν διστάζουν ακόμα και σε θωρακισμένα να επιτεθούν.

Το β, όπου η επανάληψη γίνεται σαφής με τον ενεστώτα, δεν με ενοχλεί πολύ. Αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο εδώ. Η επανάληψη φαίνεται και από το «δεν διστάζουν». Όταν λέμε για κάποιον ότι δεν διστάζει να πει την αλήθεια, δεν αναφερόμαστε σε μια φορά μόνο.

Οπότε προτιμώ το γ.
δεν διστάζουν να επιτεθούν ακόμα και στα θωρακισμένα αυτοκίνητα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2014)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου θα το έχουμε συζητήσει, αλλά για πιο γρήγορα, τι θα προτιμούσατε (και, αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο, και γιατί):

(α) Χρησιμοποιώντας έναν πίνακα όπως *αυτός* του Παραδείγματος Τάδε...
ή
(β) Χρησιμοποιώντας έναν πίνακα όπως *αυτόν* του Παραδείγματος Τάδε...

(Ναι, ξέρω ότι μπορώ να πετάξω την αντωνυμία και να μην προβληματίζομαι πρωινιάτικα. :))


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2014)

Θα διάλεγα το (β). Από το πρώτο νιώθω ότι λείπει ένα "είναι" πριν το "αυτός". Νομίζω ότι σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα λέγαμε πάντα "σαν κι αυτόν", το οποίο είναι αντίστοιχη σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Και τα δυο συνηθίζονται: όπως λέει κι ο Helle, το δεύτερο για τη συμφωνία (ίδια πτώση), το πρώτο επειδή εννοείται το «είναι». Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι την επανάληψη: «Χρησιμοποιώντας έναν πίνακα όπως τον πίνακα του Παραδείγματος Τάδε...».


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

... λαχταρούσε να τον ακούσει να πει ...

Θα το λέγατε;



Spoiler



Θα το έκανα: «...λαχταρούσε να τον ακούσει να λέει ...».


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

«είναι τουλάχιστον παράδοξο να τιμάς τους αγώνες για τη δική σου ελευθερία αλλά να εχθρεύεσαι τους αγώνες για την ελευθερία των άλλων»

Θα αλλάζατε κάτι;



Spoiler



Θα προτιμούσα:
είναι τουλάχιστον παράδοξο να τιμάς τους αγώνες για τη δική σου ελευθερία αλλά να εχθρεύεσαι τους αγώνες των άλλων για τη δική τους (ελευθερία) / τους αγώνες των άλλων για ελευθερία


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> «είναι τουλάχιστον παράδοξο να τιμάς τους αγώνες για τη δική σου ελευθερία αλλά να εχθρεύεσαι τους αγώνες για την ελευθερία των άλλων»
> 
> Θα αλλάζατε κάτι;
> 
> ...




Είσαι όμως σίγουρος ότι στο πρώτο κομμάτι εννοεί τους αγώνες που κάνει ο ίδιος/ίδια για την ελευθερία του ώστε να χρειάζεται η διάκριση; Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν "να τιμάς τους αγώνες για την ελευθερία όταν αφορούν εσένα αλλά να τους εχθρεύεσαι όταν αφορούν τους άλλους".


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Είσαι όμως σίγουρος ότι στο πρώτο κομμάτι εννοεί τους αγώνες που κάνει ο ίδιος/ίδια για την ελευθερία του ώστε να χρειάζεται η διάκριση; Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν "να τιμάς τους αγώνες για την ελευθερία όταν αφορούν εσένα αλλά να τους εχθρεύεσαι όταν αφορούν τους άλλους".


Με αυτό το σκεπτικό —αφού όντως διαβάζεται και έτσι— αν εννοούσε το άλλο όποιος το 'γραψε, δεν μιλάμε πια για ρετούς, αλλά για ανασύνταξη εκ βάθρων συθέμελα. 

Θα διακρινόταν με την παρεμβολή ενός «που γίνονται» μετά τους «αγώνες»;
Αφού το «που γίνονται» μάλλον διακρίνεται από το (εννοούμενο) «σου», «που κάνεις εσύ».


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Έχετε δίκιο για το μπέρδεμα. Είχα το πλεονέκτημα να έχω ολόκληρο το κείμενο μπροστά μου.


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2014)

Σε ένα χειρόγραφο που κοιτάζω βρίσκω την εξής διατύπωση για δυο λόγιους που είχαν συγκρουστεί για θέματα φιλολογικά παρόλο που ήταν ουσιαστικά της ίδιας τεχνοτροπίας:

...αλλά και ο ίδιος ο Χ., με τον οποίο τον Ψ. χωρίζουν πολύ λιγότερα από όσα η αντιρρητική επιστολή του αφήνει να διαφανούν. 

Εγώ θα το έκανα:
...αλλά και ο ίδιος ο Χ., που τον χωρίζουν πολύ λιγότερα από τον Ψ. από όσα η αντιρρητική επιστολή του αφήνει να διαφανούν. 
αλλά είναι τα δυο συνεχόμενα "από".
Βέβαια μπορεί να μπει:
...αλλά και ο ίδιος ο Χ., που από τον Ψ, τον χωρίζουν πολύ λιγότερα από όσα η αντιρρητική επιστολή του αφήνει να διαφανούν. 

Προτιμάτε την πρώτη τροποποίηση, τη δεύτερη ή το αρχικό κείμενο; Ή έχετε άλλη πρόταση;
Δεν μου αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, να συμφωνήσουμε για την πρόθεση, να βγάλουμε αυτό από τη μέση. Θα έλεγες, υποθέτω:

Με τον Χ δεν μας χωρίζουν πολλά. (όπου μάλιστα «μας» = ο ομιλών και ο Χ)
και όχι
Από τον Χ ...

Αν συμφωνούμε για την πρόθεση, ποιο από τα παρακάτω θα προτιμούσες (όπου, επαναλαμβάνω, «μας» = ο ομιλών και ο Χ);
Με τον Χ δεν μας χωρίζουν πολλά.
Με τον Χ δεν με χωρίζουν πολλά.


Προσθήκη:
Δηλαδή, έρχεται να προστεθεί άλλη μια εκδοχή:

...αλλά και ο ίδιος ο Χ., που με τον Ψ. τούς χωρίζουν πολύ λιγότερα από όσα αφήνει να διαφανούν η αντιρρητική επιστολή του δεύτερου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Τίνος είναι η αντιρρητική επιστολή; Του Χ ή του Ψ;


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2014)

H επιστολή είναι του Ψ. Και η τροποποίηση του Νίκελ μου αρέσει περισσότερο από τις δικές μου. Περιέργως βρίσκω καλύτερη τη φράση "Με χωρίζουν πολλά *από* τον Ψ." (βάζω εμένα στο πρώτο πλάνο) αλλά "μας ενώνουν πολλά με τον Ψ" και άρα "με τον Ψ. δεν μας χωρίζουν πολλά"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Άλλη μια εκδοχή (προσπαθώ να το μαζέψω λίγο):

...αλλά και ο ίδιος ο Χ. που, παρά τα όσα διαφαίνονται στην αντιρρητική επιστολή του Ψ, τους χωρίζουν πολύ λιγότερα...


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2014)

Ένας συνάδελφος είχε σήμερα πλούσια συγκομιδή στην επιμέλεια ενός κειμένου. Μας την κοινοποίησε μαζί με ένα λακωνικό σχόλιο. Πρόκειται για περιπτώσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει τυπικό λάθος, αλλά που προκάλεσαν ορισμένους ακατάσχετους γέλωτες ή κλαυσίγελους. Σκέφτηκα αμέσως «Τα ρετούς της γλώσσας» και σπεύδω να μοιραστώ.

_1) «Για» αντί «σχετικά με»; Σύμφωνοι, αλλά ας κοιτάμε και τί ακολουθεί_
τονίζει τη σημασία της εφαρμογής των δεσμεύσεων της διάσκεψης Ρίο+20 για την υποβάθμιση του εδάφους
Σχόλιο του συναδέλφου: δεσμευόμαστε να υποβαθμίσουμε το έδαφος

Εντάξει, το «για» έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ευρύτατα αντί του «σχετικά με» (ή «όσον αφορά», ή περί+γενική, κτλ.), αλλά δεν μπορούμε παντού και πάντα να βγαίνουμε ασπροπρόσωποι με το «για», το «σε» και το «με». Το «για» σημαίνει και σκοπό, πώς να το κάνουμε. Όταν υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης (έστω και με την πρώτη ματιά, έστω και σε μια αφηρημένη ανάγνωση), δεν βλάπτει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «σχετικά με». Αν ο αναγνώστης τσιμπηθεί και γυρίσει να ξαναδιαβάσει, ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, αν πρέπει να κάνει σημασιολογική ανάλυση για να σιγουρευτεί, η μετάφραση έχει αποτύχει παταγωδώς.

_2) Η ανεμπόδιστη ροή της σύνταξης μπορεί να απαιτεί να στήσουμε κάποια εμπόδια_
επίτευξη συγκεκριμένων στόχων για την ανάπτυξη και την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας
Σχόλιο του συναδέλφου: διχασμένες προσωπικότητες

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί στην αρχή αυτού του νήματος όσον αφορά την επανάληψη των «στ...» και τη συντακτική σαφήνεια. Εδώ η διατύπωση έχει κωμικό εφέ, ακριβώς επειδή η τραγελαφική πρόσληψη («ανάπτυξη και εξάλειψη της φτώχειας») είναι συντακτικά δικαιολογημένη. Γιατί να τσιγκουνευτούμε ένα δεύτερο «για»; «... στόχων για την ανάπτυξη και για την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας» – κανείς δεν θα γελάσει μαζί μας.

_3) Δεν χτίζουμε πρόταση πετώντας τα τουβλάκια όπου να ’ναι_
Ωστόσο, απαιτούνται πρόσθετες προσπάθειες για τη μείωση του ποσοστού των ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν από πείνα κατά το ήμισυ.
Σχόλιο του συναδέλφου: κατά το άλλο ήμισυ δεν υποφέρουν

Αν έλεγε «... για να μειωθεί κατά το ήμισυ το ποσοστό των ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν από πείνα», θα είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα; Το σωστό τουβλάκι στη σωστή θέση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... αλλά δεν μπορούμε παντού και πάντα να βγαίνουμε ασπροπρόσωποι με το «για»...



Ναι, για! Για όχι; Γιά λέγε, για δεν ξέρω. Για δε μου λες; :-D


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2014)

Είναι στα συντηρητικά του σήμερα ο Δαεμάνος. Εντελώς γιαγιαδίστικο το σχόλιό του.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2014)

...
Oooh well, I'm sittin' here, la la, waitin' for my ya ya, ahum, ahum... Gettin' me ya-ya's out. 


ya-yas, to get out
To indulge/vent an urge that society does not approve of -- this can be fighting, partying, drinking, having sex, smoking pot... whatever. It implies that there are other times when you're a "respectable citizen" and repress the urge --full-time party-animals are not getting their ya-yas out because they always act that way.

Nickel says:
*ya-yas: to get one's ya-yas out*
Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι η κεφαλή του λήμματος.


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2014)

Χμμμ, πίσω έχει ο Δαεμάνος την ουρά. Πάλι μας ξέφυγε προσφεύγοντας στις επόμενες διαστάσεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Themis said:


> _2) Η ανεμπόδιστη ροή της σύνταξης μπορεί να απαιτεί να στήσουμε κάποια εμπόδια_
> επίτευξη συγκεκριμένων στόχων για την ανάπτυξη και την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας
> Σχόλιο του συναδέλφου: διχασμένες προσωπικότητες
> 
> Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί στην αρχή αυτού του νήματος όσον αφορά την επανάληψη των «στ...» και τη συντακτική σαφήνεια. Εδώ η διατύπωση έχει κωμικό εφέ, ακριβώς επειδή η τραγελαφική πρόσληψη («ανάπτυξη και εξάλειψη της φτώχειας») είναι συντακτικά δικαιολογημένη. Γιατί να τσιγκουνευτούμε ένα δεύτερο «για»; «... στόχων για την ανάπτυξη και για την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας» – κανείς δεν θα γελάσει μαζί μας.



Φοβάμαι ότι εδώ, εξαιτίας του συνδετικού, ούτε το δεύτερο για αρκεί από μόνο του για να αλλάξει το εφέ· χρειάζεται και αναδιάταξη από το έλασσον στο μείζον: «... στόχων για την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας και για την ανάπτυξη».


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2014)

Δόκτορα, έχεις δίκιο ότι μόνο η αναδιάταξη προσφέρει ασφάλεια 100% ως προς το διακριτό των στόχων. Δεν έχουμε όμως ασφάλεια ως προς την ιεράρχησή τους από τον συγγραφέα (ίσως βάζουμε second things first), άσε που μπορεί να πρόκειται για τίτλο επιτροπής, συνεδρίου, ημερίδας κτλ., όπου δεν είναι νοητό να αλλάζουμε τη σειρά. Αν διατηρήσουμε τη σειρά των στόχων, το δεύτερο "για" είναι απαραίτητο για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, έστω κι αν δεν αποτελεί απόλυτη πανάκεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Αν είναι τίτλος ή κάτι ανάλογο, βέβαια, δεν σώζεται καλύτερα. Εκτός αν κόψουμε το πρώτο άρθρο δημιουργώντας γενικό και ειδικό στόχο (αλλάζοντας, ομολογουμένως, και το νόημα):

_επίτευξη συγκεκριμένων στόχων για ανάπτυξη και την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας_

Μα δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα δικά μας... Η μήπως μπορούμε, χωρίς το για;

_επίτευξη συγκεκριμένων στόχων *προς την* ανάπτυξη και την εξάλειψη της φτώχειας_


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2014)

Είχε και συνέχεια σήμερα: Όπως υπογραμμίζεται στις δεσμεύσεις της διάσκεψης Ρίο+20, η υποβάθμιση του εδάφους είναι βασικός τομέας της βιώσιμης ανάπτυξης και της πράσινης οικονομίας.
Κάτι που προκάλεσε τα ακόλουθα σχόλια:
- _Αυτή η διάσκεψη του Ρίο ήταν φρικιαστική_.
- _Ειδικά η πράσινη οικονομία. Αποτρόπαιο θέαμα._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Ωχθέμου, Θέμη! ΛΟΛ!


----------



## Themis (Oct 15, 2014)

Φρεσκαδούρα για ρετουσάρισμα:
Προώθηση της απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων και της ισότητας. (Σχετικό σχόλιο: προωθούν την απαγόρευση της ισότητας).
Εάν υποτεθεί ότι δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη διατύπωση, θα έβγαζα ασυζητητί το οριστικό άρθρο "των": "Προώθηση της απαγόρευσης διακρίσεων και της ισότητας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2014)

Ναι, θάνατος στο «των»!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Να πω κάπου ότι συχνά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να βάλω αρίθμηση, π.χ. προώθηση (α) της απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων και (β) της ισότητας. Πάντα σκέφτομαι τι θα συμβεί αν θα πρέπει να το διαβάσει κάποιος φωναχτά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

Themis said:


> Φρεσκαδούρα για ρετουσάρισμα:
> Προώθηση της απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων και της ισότητας. (Σχετικό σχόλιο: προωθούν την απαγόρευση της ισότητας).
> Εάν υποτεθεί ότι δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη διατύπωση, θα έβγαζα ασυζητητί το οριστικό άρθρο "των": "Προώθηση της απαγόρευσης διακρίσεων και της ισότητας".



Με το «δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη διατύπωση» εννοείς ούτε τη σειρά; 
Γιατί νομίζω πως με ένα «Προώθηση της ισότητας και της απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων», το προωθήσαμε κι αυτό, στα εξερχόμενα.
Με τις επιφυλάξεις του #258, βέβαια.

Αλλά μάλλον εννοείς ούτε τη σειρά, γιατί δεν μπορεί να μην το σκέφτηκες. Επομένως, χωρίς το «των» και διαβασμένο με παύση μετά το «διακρίσεων». Ό,τι μπορούμε κάνουμε, με την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2014)

Κι εγώ το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα είναι η σειρά. Σε ποια περίπτωση θα μπορούσε να χρειάζεται να μην αλλάξει η σειρά αλλά να επιτρέπεται η απόρριψη του άρθρου;


----------



## Themis (Oct 16, 2014)

daeman said:


> Με το «δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη διατύπωση» εννοείς ούτε τη σειρά; [...] Επομένως, χωρίς το «των» και διαβασμένο με παύση μετά το «διακρίσεων». Ό,τι μπορούμε κάνουμε, με την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών.


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. Η διατύπωση όπως είναι, με το _απόλυτο μίνιμουμ_ αλλαγών που βοηθάνε την κατανόηση. Κι αυτό για δύο λόγους.

Ο ελάσσων λόγος είναι ότι πρόκειται για ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον γύμνασμα για μεταφραστές. Ο μεταφραστής ούτως ή άλλως αναγκάζεται να χειριστεί τα διαθέσιμα γλωσσικά μέσα φορώντας στενό παπούτσι, αφού μεταφέρει το κείμενο και τις σημασίες κάποιου άλλου. Άμεση απόρροια αυτού του γεγονότος είναι πως ούτε ο γλωσσολόγος ούτε ο φιλόλογος μπορούν εύκολα να φτάσουν το γλωσσικό fine-tuning ενός καλού μεταφραστή [Εδώ σκόπευα να παραπέμψω σε κάτι που είχα πει παλιότερα σχετικά με την αστοχία του ατονικού συστήματος στα μονοσύλλαβα και του _προαιρετικού_ τονισμού κάποιων από αυτά εάν και εφόσον ο γράφων θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει ασάφεια, και σχετικά με το πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν να αντιληφθούν εκ των προτέρων το πρακτικό πρόβλημα κάποιοι καλοί μεταφραστές, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Σόρι]. Όταν αναγκάζεσαι να χορεύεις μέσα σε στενό παπούτσι και καταφέρνεις να το κάνεις καλά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε κάποια πράγματα έχεις φτάσει επίπεδο ζογκλέρ. Ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να αλλάξει πατόκορφα μια διατύπωση που του ήρθε στο μυαλό και που εκ των υστέρων του φάνηκε ασαφής, παρερμηνεύσιμη, γλωσσικά προβληματική. Ο μεταφραστής έχει πολλούς περιορισμούς σε αυτό το σπορ και, αν βέβαια είναι καλός, μαθαίνει να τραμπαλίζεται επί ξυρού ακμής χωρίς να ματώνει ανεπανόρθωτα τα οπίσθιά του. Τα γυμνάσματα που υπόκεινται σε αυστηρούς περιορισμούς είναι ό,τι καλύτερο για μεταφραστές που έχουν το βίτσιο να θέλουν να καλλιεργούν το βίτσιο τους.

Ο μείζων λόγος είναι ότι η περίπτωση των στενότατων παπουτσιών είναι άκρως ρεαλιστική και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ισχύει στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημά μας. Πρόσεξε: πρόκειται για τίτλο ενότητας ενός μεγαλύτερου κειμένου και δεν έχουν προηγηθεί συμφραζόμενα. Δεν μπορούμε όμως να αντιμετωπίσουμε το ζήτημα της μετάφρασης της συγκεκριμένης φράσης σαν να είναι αυτοτελές, χωρίς να λάβουμε υπόψη τα ενδοκειμενικά και - κυρίως - εξωκειμενικά συμφραζόμενα. Νομίζω ότι η αντιστροφή της σειράς της "απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων" και της "ισότητας" είναι το μόνο που αποκλείεται στην περίπτωσή μας. Σπεύδω να εξηγήσω. Όταν γίνεται λόγος για προώθηση της "απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων" και της "ισότητας", τί είδους ισότητα αντιλαμβάνεται (και _πρέπει _να αντιληφθεί) ο αναγνώστης; Με το να προτάσσεται η "απαγόρευση των διακρίσεων", νοηματοδοτείται περιοριστικά η "ισότητα": εννοούμε την ισότητα όσον αφορά διακρίσεις βάσει φύλου, σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού, χρώματος κτλ. _Δεν_ εννοούμε την ισότητα γενικά, γιατί εκεί ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να εννοήσει την _κοινωνικοοικονομική_ ισότητα, οπότε μπορεί να κατηγορηθούμε για μεταφραστική εσχάτη προδοσία και να μας στείλουν τα βομβαρδιστικά. Αν ο μεταφραστής προτάξει την "προώθηση της ισότητας" χωρίς να έχουν προηγηθεί συμφραζόμενα, θα ήταν μάλλον σκόπιμο να φορέσει το κράνος του.

Από μεταφραστική άποψη, αν το αντιλαμβανόμασταν με χαλαρότερους περιορισμούς, η πρώτη μου σκέψη θα ήταν ο διπλασιασμός της "προώθησης", είτε αυτολεξεί είτε με κάποια ποικιλία στη διατύπωση. Για παράδειγμα, "Προώθηση της απαγόρευσης των διακρίσεων, προώθηση της ισότητας". Ή, εναλλακτικά, κάτι του τύπου: "Ισχυρότερη απαγόρευση των διακρίσεων και προώθηση της ισότητας".

Α, ρε Δαεμάνε. Θα με κάνεις να έχω τύψεις ότι μπορεί να σε αποσπώ από επιβεβλημένη βιοποριστική δουλειά, ενώ εγώ μπορώ ακόμα, έστω εντελώς οριακά, να εφαρμόζω την αρχή: όταν έχεις να κάνεις κάτι απαραίτητο αλλά δυσάρεστο, βρες να κάνεις κάτι όχι απαραίτητο αλλά ευχάριστο.

_Edit_: Μόνο τώρα είδα το σχόλιο του Ελληγεννή, ελπίζω ότι δίνεται απάντηση στο ερώτημά του.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... Τα γυμνάσματα που υπόκεινται σε αυστηρούς περιορισμούς είναι ό,τι καλύτερο για μεταφραστές που έχουν το βίτσιο να θέλουν να καλλιεργούν το βίτσιο τους.







Themis said:


> _Δεν_ εννοούμε την ισότητα γενικά, γιατί εκεί ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να εννοήσει την _κοινωνικοοικονομική_ ισότητα, οπότε μπορεί να κατηγορηθούμε για μεταφραστική εσχάτη προδοσία και να μας στείλουν τα βομβαρδιστικά.


Θεμουφύλαε! Θέμη, φύλαε!



Themis said:


> Με το να προτάσσεται η "απαγόρευση των διακρίσεων", νοηματοδοτείται περιοριστικά η "ισότητα": εννοούμε την ισότητα όσον αφορά διακρίσεις βάσει φύλου, σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού, χρώματος κτλ.



Ε, ναι, είμαι σ' εκείνη την εποχή τώρα: We shall overcome και δεν διανοήθηκα την άλλη, την αδιανόητη. 



Themis said:


> Α, ρε Δαεμάνε. Θα με κάνεις να έχω τύψεις ότι μπορεί να σε αποσπώ από επιβεβλημένη βιοποριστική δουλειά, ενώ εγώ μπορώ ακόμα, έστω εντελώς οριακά, να εφαρμόζω την αρχή: όταν έχεις να κάνεις κάτι απαραίτητο αλλά δυσάρεστο, βρες να κάνεις κάτι όχι απαραίτητο αλλά ευχάριστο.
> ...



Να έχεις, γιατί με αποσπάς. Μα τράβα με κι ας κλαίω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2014)

Δεν ξέρουμε αν προχωρήσει ο «μεγάλος συνασπισμός» που ονειρεύεται ο κ. Καμμένος, αλλά αν πραγματοποιηθεί θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε από τώρα τον αρχηγό της αεροπορίας. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/788257/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-aristera-ws-mpoyfes

Από το χτεσινό άρθρο του Π. Μανδραβέλη. Κανονικά εδώ υπάρχει λάθος και μάλιστα από τα συνηθισμένα λάθη. Τι λέτε;



Spoiler



Υπάρχουν δύο «αν»: το «αν» των υποθετικών προτάσεων και το «αν» του πλάγιου λόγου, π.χ.

(α) Αν έρθει στα επόμενα δύο λεπτά, θα μας βρει εδώ. (Υποθετική πρόταση. Όπως και στα αγγλικά, δεν βάζουμε «θα» μετά το «αν», αν και δεν είναι σοβαρό λάθος στα ελληνικά να πούμε «αν θα έρθει στα επόμενα δύο λεπτά». Στα αγγλικά είναι.)
(β) Δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθει και πότε θα έρθει. (Πλάγιος λόγος. Θα έρθει; Δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθει. Το «θα» είναι απαραίτητο. Το «δεν ξέρω αν έρθει» είναι λάθος, το ίδιο σοβαρό με το να πούμε «Δεν ξέρω πότε έρθει».)

Έτσι, στη διατύπωση του Π.Μ. είναι σωστό το «αν πραγματοποιηθεί», αλλά το πρώτο «αν» θα έπρεπε να είναι «δεν ξέρουμε αν θα προχωρήσει».


----------



## Themis (Oct 17, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την ανάλυσή σου, αλλά όχι με τον χαρακτηρισμό "σοβαρό λάθος". Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για κάτι αρκετά κοινό, που δεν μας κάνει να κοντοστεκόμαστε ιδιαίτερα. "Θα του μιλήσω, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μου δώσει σημασία". Χμμμ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2014)

Themis said:


> Συμφωνώ με την ανάλυσή σου, αλλά όχι με τον χαρακτηρισμό "σοβαρό λάθος".


Μόνο που δεν λέω πουθενά ότι είναι «σοβαρό λάθος» — αν και υπάρχει δύο φορές η φράση. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2014)

To ακόλουθο το ψάρεψα σε άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ σχετικά με τη δημοτικότητα του Φαράτζ και πώς την αντιμετωπίζει ο μέσος ψηφοφόρος: 
_Attacking the rich, the poor and immigrants is bad politics. People who are ambitious for themselves and their families feel left out. _

Ήξερα ότι κυκλοφορούν πολλοί μαζοχιστές, αλλά δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι θα τους ενοχλούσε το ότι δεν τους επιτίθεται ο Φαράτζ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Από το άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή αποσπώ μια κακοσυνταγμένη έμφαση:

Στα ίδια χρόνια τον ρόλο του πνευματικού ταγού της αριστεράς τον είχε αναλάβει ο Σαρτρ, θαυμαστής της Κίνας του Μάο Τσε Τουνγκ και ενός πνευματικού ολοκληρωτισμού που υπήρξε ο πρόγονος της σημερινής πολιτικής ορθότητας. Ήταν όμως ο Σαρτρ που όταν η αστυνομία τον συνέλαβε γιατί διαδήλωνε μαζί με τους εργάτες στην Μπιγιανκούρ, ο στρατηγός είπε το περίφημο «τον Βολταίρο δεν τον συλλαμβάνουμε».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/800012/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/o-elaxistos-paronomasths

Σε πρώτη αναδιατύπωση θα έλεγα: 
Ήταν όμως για τον Σαρτρ που, όταν η αστυνομία τον συνέλαβε γιατί διαδήλωνε μαζί με τους εργάτες στην Μπιγιανκούρ, ο στρατηγός είπε το περίφημο «τον Βολταίρο δεν τον συλλαμβάνουμε».

Είμαι όμως βέβαιος ότι θα προτείνετε πώς μπορεί ολόκληρη η πρόταση να αναδιατυπωθεί καλύτερα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2015)

Όταν όμως ο Σαρτρ συνελήφθη γιατί διαδήλωνε..., ο στρατηγός είπε γι' αυτόν το περίφημο...
ή
Για τον Σαρτρ όμως είπε ο στρατηγός το περίφημο..., όταν η αστυνομία τον είχε συλλάβει...


----------



## Marinos (Jan 19, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι πρόσεξα πώς ο Σελίν μεταμορφώθηκε από αντισημίτη σε ...αντισιωνιστή προκειμένου να δικαιωθεί μέσω Λαμίας ο Ουελμπέκ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ πάλι πρόσεξα πώς ο Σελίν μεταμορφώθηκε από αντισημίτη σε ...αντισιωνιστή προκειμένου να δικαιωθεί μέσω Λαμίας ο Ουελμπέκ.



Ωραίο, δεν το είχα προσέξει. Μα είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος (και μάλλον πρέπει να το βάλουμε στο άλλο νήμα). Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι εσκεμμένο: πώς βοηθά η αλλαγή αυτής της ταμπέλας την ισλαμοφοβία του Ουελμπέκ;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 19, 2015)

Κάνοντας, όσο νάναι, πιο ανώδυνο τον αντισημιτισμό του Σελίν, ώστε να γίνει απλώς ένας «πολιτικά καταραμένος συγγραφέας» κατά το poète maudit, και ώστε η σύγκρισή του με τον Ουελμπέκ να μην αποβαίνει εις βάρος του δεύτερου:


> Αξιο τέκνο της σχολής των πολιτικά καταραμένων συγγραφέων στην οποία διέπρεψε ο μεγαλύτερος ίσως Γάλλος μυθιστοριογράφος του αιώνα που πέρασε, ο περιώνυμος αντισιωνιστής Λουί Φερντινάν Σελίν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Το ανέκδοτο από μια ωραία ιστοσελίδα:

A Hungarian joke: 

During the June 1967 war, a Hungarian meets his friend. "Why do you look so happy?" he asks. "I heard that the Israelis shot down six Soviet-made MiGs today," his friend replies.

The next day, the friend looks even more jubilant. "The Israelis downed another eight MiGs," he announces.

On the third day, the friend is crestfallen. "What happened? Didn't the Israelis down any MiGs today?" the man asks. "They did," the friend answers, "But today someone told me that the Israelis are Jews!"
http://www.rense.com/general48/zntiz.htm​
(Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι ο αντισιωνισμός σε κάνει πολιτικά καταραμένο συγγραφέα.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

Ο αστεροειδής τελικά θα περάσει κοντά *στη *γη, ή κοντά *από *τη γη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι είναι και θέμα οπτικής γωνίας. Θα περάσει [από ένα σημείο που βρίσκεται] κοντά στη Γη, άρα κοντά από τη Γη (και όχι μακριά από τη Γη).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι και θέμα οπτικής γωνίας. Θα περάσει [από ένα σημείο που βρίσκεται] κοντά στη Γη, άρα κοντά από τη Γη (και όχι μακριά από τη Γη).


Ξερωγώ, δεν μου ακούγεται τόσο καλά· πόσο συχνά λέμε πχ «πέρασα κοντά στο σπίτι μου» και να εννοούμε διέλευση; Το «πέρασα κοντά στο σπίτι μου» αφορά μόνο εισαγωγή στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Θα βρεθεί κοντά στη Γη. Θα περάσει σε μικρή απόσταση από τη Γη.
Για να είναι σαφέστερες οι συντάξεις με τις προθέσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Ποιο προτιμάτε από τα επόμενα:

(α) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι περίπου μεγάλο σαν κάστανο.
(β) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο περίπου σαν κάστανο.
(γ) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο σαν κάστανο περίπου.
(δ) Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιο προτιμάτε από τα επόμενα:
> 
> (α) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι περίπου μεγάλο σαν κάστανο.
> (β) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο περίπου σαν κάστανο.
> ...



Το α. δεν θα το δεχόμουν, επειδή το _περίπου _είναι σαν να προσδιορίζει το _μεγάλο_: «περίπου μεγάλο».

Το β. και το γ. θα προτιμούσα, αλλά μάλλον με κόμμα, που όμως διαφοροποιεί λίγο τη σύνταξη:

(β) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο, περίπου σαν κάστανο.
(γ) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο σαν κάστανο, περίπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

daeman said:


> [...] επειδή το _περίπου _είναι σαν να προσδιορίζει το _μεγάλο_: «περίπου μεγάλο».


Ναι, αλλά περίπου μεγάλο σαν τι; Περίπου μεγάλο σαν κάστανο. Είναι ενιαία σύμφραση, δεν μένει ξεκρέμαστο το «περίπου μεγάλο». Είναι σαν να λέμε: «η ώρα ήταν περίπου πέντε και μισή». Όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2016)

Θα έγραφα το (γ), χωρίς κόμμα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά περίπου μεγάλο σαν τι; Περίπου μεγάλο σαν κάστανο. Είναι ενιαία σύμφραση, δεν μένει ξεκρέμαστο το «περίπου μεγάλο». Είναι σαν να λέμε: «η ώρα ήταν περίπου πέντε και μισή». Όχι;



Όχι, επειδή το _μεγάλο _είναι επίθετο, και όταν το επίθετο έρχεται αμέσως μετά το επίρρημα (_περίπου_), θεωρώ ότι το επίρρημα αυτό προσδιορίζει το επίθετο, όχι οτιδήποτε άλλο ακολουθεί. Έτσι το διαβάζω, τουλάχιστον, και δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ το «περίπου μεγάλο σαν ΧΧΧ», ό,τι κι αν ακολουθεί, γιατί το _περίπου _εδώ αναφέρεται όχι στο _μεγάλο_, αλλά στο «σαν κάστανο», τη συγκριτική αναφορά:

Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο σαν κάστανο. > Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο, περίπου σαν κάστανο.

Αν αντικαταστήσω το «περίπου» με το «ακριβώς», νομίζω πως γίνεται πιο ξεκάθαρο: 

_α. Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι ακριβώς μεγάλο σαν κάστανο. _Θα το έλεγε ποτέ κανείς;
_β. Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο, ακριβώς σαν κάστανο._



daeman said:


> colurosa said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Άλλωστε, και στο παράδειγμα «η ώρα ήταν περίπου πέντε και μισή», το _περίπου _προσδιορίζει το _πέντε και μισή _(εναλλακτικά: «η ώρα ήταν πέντε και μισή περίπου»), ενώ κανείς δεν θα έλεγε _«η περίπου ώρα ήταν πέντε και μισή». _


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι εδώ έγινε ένα απαραίτητο σουλούπωμα στον τίτλο. Ο παλιός έλεγε:

*Οι 62 πλουσιότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν πλούτο ισάξιο με το μισό πληθυσμό της Γης*








Τώρα βλέπω ότι λέει:

*62 κροίσοι έχουν περισσότερο πλούτο από τα 3,6 δισ. των φτωχότερων*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/846122/ar...rissotero-ployto-apo-ta-36-dis-twn-ftwxoterwn


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

nickel said:


> Θα έγραφα το (γ), χωρίς κόμμα.



Κι εγώ αυτό έχω γράψει, αλλά μου έβαλε μισή ώρα προβληματισμό. Κυρίως επειδή το «μεγάλο σαν κάστανο» μού φαίνεται σαν ενιαίος προσδιορισμός. Τεσπα, ξαναείπα τι διάλεξα τελικά. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιο προτιμάτε από τα επόμενα:
> 
> (α) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι περίπου μεγάλο σαν κάστανο.
> (β) Το κυπαρισσόμηλο είναι μεγάλο περίπου σαν κάστανο.
> ...




Το (β) ως έχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Earion said:


> Το (β) ως έχει.



Το περίμενα ότι θα το έλεγες αυτό. Για την ακρίβεια ήμουν βέβαιος απολύτως βέβαιος ότι θα το έλεγες. ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2016)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος, αλλά πανικοβλήθηκα χτες όταν, σε άρθρο με τίτλο «Κινδυνολόγοι και νεολαϊκιστές», όπου βρίσκω τις λέξεις «κινδυνολόγοι» και «κινδυνολογία» στο κυρίως κείμενο, συνάντησα και τη λέξη «αλαρμιστές». 

Έψαξα και βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, σε κείμενο μπλόγκερ, ένα ακόμα εύρημα: «αλλά ήταν τρομερά απαισιόδοξος και αλαρμιστής και καταστροφολόγος». Αρκούν αυτά τα δύο. 

Αλαρμιστές είναι σε νησιά μας οι ελιές που διατηρούνται στην άλμη (αλάρμη).

Στο ίδιο κείμενο, στο Βήμα, διάβασα κι αυτό, που με έκανε να κοντοσταθώ:

Οσο λιγότερο σταθερός και ατακτοποίητος είναι ο κόσμος που ζούμε τόσο μεγαλύτερος ο φόβος του θανάτου και τα άγχη γύρω από αυτόν. 

Η διατύπωση με «όσο ... τόσο» απαιτεί επίθετα σε συγκριτικό βαθμό. Το «ατακτοποίητος» δεν θα μπορούσε να νοηθεί σε θετικό βαθμό, οπότε αναπόφευκτα το συνδυάζουμε με το προηγούμενο «λιγότερο»... και το νόημα γίνεται σαλάτα. Καλύτερα: «Όσο πιο ασταθής και ατακτοποίητος...».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2016)

Ή και: όσο λιγότερο σταθερός και περισσότερο ατακτοποίητος (χαλάλι...), τόσο...

Κτγμ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι ομόρροπα τα συγκριτικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2016)

Από την άλλη, όσο λιγότερα είναι τα συγκριτικά επιρρήματα και περισσότερο τακτοποιημένος ο λόγος... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2016)

...τόσο πιο εύκολα μας πιάνει ένας γλυκός ύπνος...


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, όσο λιγότερα είναι τα συγκριτικά επιρρήματα και περισσότερο τακτοποιημένος ο λόγος... :)



+1. Αλάρμη alarm. Too much salt and spicing can spoil the food. Just a pinch will do.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 25, 2018)

«Αυξάνω / μειώνω το επίπεδο»: μας ενοχλεί ή όχι; Το επίπεδο δεν είναι κάτι που το ανεβοκατεβάζουμε; Ή μήπως θεωρούμε ότι, όταν είναι συνώνυμο του «βαθμός», μπορούμε και να το αυξομειώνουμε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2018)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί. Προτιμώ να το ανεβοκατεβάζω και να το λέω υψηλό και χαμηλό, όχι αυξημένο και μειωμένο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2018)

Ψάχνοντας στο γκουγκλ για «μεγάλο επίπεδο» βρήκα αρχή αρχή «μεγάλο επίπεδο οικόπεδο».


----------

